# Candy's Puppies



## candysmum

Well today was the day these little darlings entered the world. They all look like they are going to be black and white. so the liver gene didn't fall. But until they colour up i wont be sure be an interesting ride!!

and as you all shared thir progress into the world i thought you might want to follow them for the next 8 weeks.

Boy, Head, @ 2.42am weighing 17.4oz Biggest in the litter named him CHUNK
Girl, Head @ 3.00am weighing 14.1oz named Lily
Girl, Bum @ 5.30am weighing 14.2oz bum. name Lucky (as her cord snapped) 
Boy, Bum @ 6.10am weighing 13.8oz name Rollo
Girl, bum, @ 6.45am weighing 14.9 name Star Dust
Girl, Bum @ 7.00am weighing 13.5oz (this is the runt) name Sky
Boy, Bum @ 7.35am weighing 16.3oz Name Lone Wolf
Girl, Head, @ 7.55am weighing 13.8oz Name Seren
Girl, head @ 9.30am weighing 15.1oz Name Lupi

I would like you to meet Chunk First born given his name because he is the largest. he also PULLed his afterbirth out to get to mums boob. i know whos going to be the greedy one in this litte already.















Then came his sister Lilly. Her name is by my best friends hubby who drove me to the stud dog. She is also the loudest one. lilly was born with a black patch on her right eye















And as i can only add 5 pictures to each message i'll start anothe rone or the next couple HEHE


----------



## Guest

just beautiful!


----------



## Guest

ohh just gawjuz...x


----------



## candysmum

Ok so this is Lucky. SHe got her name because of the problem with her cord.















Then this is Rollo. he got his name via a forum member.


----------



## suzy93074

I want them all!!!! lol xx Candy must be very proud!xx


----------



## candysmum

This is StarDust.















This is SKy


----------



## Guest

aww bless! Sky looks teensy!


----------



## noushka05

theyre Gorgeous!!!:001_wub: if its like the red gene in huskies they would have liver noses if they were going to be liver???


----------



## Guest

Awww Gorgeous.

So have you got homes for them all. Have you got to disappoint anyone?


----------



## umber

OMG Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeus puppies!


----------



## candysmum

This is Lone Wolf















This is seren Named by a forum member


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Yay well done!!!

wELL DONE CANDY & WELL DONE TRISH!


----------



## kellybaker

AWWWWW

They are all so sweet

well done Candy xxx


----------



## candysmum

this is Lupi Named by a forum Member















and the family















thats them all


----------



## Georges Mum

Beautiful!!!! They are all gorgeous! Well done on the pics!!! Made my day!


----------



## candysmum

yes they all have homes and yes i have many people to disappoint.


----------



## Guest

oooooh lupis little black ear!!!! OOH i could just eat her up! so so so cute! 

Right I dont know how your still awake trish, you need a medal. I managed 3 hours last night so am off to bed now for a couple of hours! 

Hope you manage to get some rest now before the kids get back

Take care

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> yes they all have homes and yes i have many people to disappoint.


It will be lovely ringing round the lucky ones but i don't envy you the job of disappointing the rest. They are beautiful puppies you must be so relieved, now the real fun starts


----------



## reddogsX3

wow they are gorgeous i think sky is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!

they were well worth the wait.

wtg trish ya did a fantastic job and if last night is anything to go by you will make a brilliant midwife....

WTG CANDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Pets Paws

Fantastic!
Glad everything has gone well, the puppies look great 

Candy looks a little over whelmed, how is she doing?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Well done Trish and Candy - you both had done a marvellous job..

They all look gorgeous and healthy...and what good names too (in particular Lily).


----------



## candysmum

candy is resting she has had some puppy biscuits with water in them and some whelpi milk. 

Lucky who i was most worried about is a litle devil fights for her food. 

I am awake. i think the adrinalin is starting to leave me now but as i have paige home i must carry on until thubby gets home and i can go to bed. 


I can wait to share you their progress. they have ben wuite for all of 2 minutes and LILLY shouts to hi heaven if shes not by a teat! shes loud!!!!

i have already got emotional to the point i dont ant to let them go

I have run my lucky 8 people (9 is my mum) and they are all over joyed the unlucky ones will get a phone call in the week or over the weekend when i am not so tired.

i now have to start working out dates for weaning! hearing test! when people can come visit them and pic their pup and of course when they can take them home.


----------



## loopylisa2009

Aww well done candy and trich what beautiful pups xx lisa xx


----------



## sammy1

Well done Trish and Candy the photos are lovely


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Omg they are beautiful, and the people who are getting one are so lucky xox  im so glad i was reading the threads when the first 4 where born xox hehehe... Well done to both of u and my mum, brother and pets all send their love and sloppy kisses xox


----------



## Pollyanna580

They are all so gorgeous, thank you for sharing their photo's with us, well done to you and Candy. xxxx


----------



## vizzy24

OMG Trish they are just without doubt GORGOUS. Well done to you both the next few weeks will be so exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill

Hi Trish so happy that pup 3 is doing well and that your natural instincts took over so well. Fab job Trish and Candy. Question do Dalmatians continue getting spots for a awhile or do they get all they are going to get within the first weeks?.....Jill


----------



## Shazach

So tiny and helpless, not surprised you're emotional Trish, I would be too - an as for not wanting to let them go....see how you feel in a week - especially if one of thems a screamer!!
TC Sh xx


----------



## Insane

They are gorgeous - every single one of them! Well done again. Try to take it easy today Candy and Trish. 

Look forward to hearing about their progress over the next eight weeks.


----------



## candysmum

dalmatians are suppose to continue getting spots throughout their lives BUT i have never seen a NEW spot on candy. so i cna't answer that really lol


----------



## Emma+Lacey

:001_wub:They are adorable, hope you manage to get some rest xxx


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> dalmatians are suppose to continue getting spots throughout their lives BUT i have never seen a NEW spot on candy. so i cna't answer that really lol


Hi did you manage to record the birth in the end, and if so are you going to put it on youtube?? would love to see it xx lisa xx


----------



## Vixie

AWW trish they are all absolutely gorgeous, congratulations again, and it was wonderful to be here while it was all going on, you are a natural as is Candy by the looks of thing


----------



## Fleur

Thx for posting pics of all the pups and Candy.
They are all beautiful!!


----------



## Ejay

Trish they are all perfect, what a credit they are to the hard work both you and Candy have put in! you really did an amazing job, Candy couldn't wish for a better mummy!!

I also just wanted to say i am so pleased you've named one of the little girls Seren - i feel like i've won a competition!!!!

Congratualtions x x x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Well Done Candy and you all!!! Congrats!!!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## archiebaby

well, they was more than worth the wait!!! beautiful little babies


----------



## gillieworm

They are all gorgeous Trish, and I must admit to a soft spot for Lily, she has an identical patch to my girl Piper  And she was a noisy, bossy one too, actually at 11 months old, she still bosses my 2 year old boy around 



noushka05 said:


> theyre Gorgeous!!!:001_wub: if its like the red gene in huskies they would have liver noses if they were going to be liver???


Yep thats right 



canuckjill said:


> Question do Dalmatians continue getting spots for a awhile or do they get all they are going to get within the first weeks?.....Jill


Spots start coming out at 10 - 14 days (ish) and keep coming out up to about 5 - 6 months old, although they can keep getting more throughout their lives. You probably wouldn't notice new spots later on with heavily or moderately spotted dogs, lighter spotted dogs like my boy I still notice now at 2 years old.


----------



## canuckjill

Thanks Trish and Gill I always wondered about that....Jill


----------



## candysmum

i did record it i just need to find out how to edit it to removed the 12 hours of panting and the bits where she not in her whelping box etc etc

i have seen it and you can see where pup one came out and was half in half out with me trying to free his legs as he was trying to latch and his cord was very shor so candy couldn't bit it off in the end pup was moving so much he helpped pull his after birth out which freed him.

you can also see the state of pup 3 and me swearing when i realised what was up. and me rubbing it making it scream to make sure it was ok. lol

so as soon as i work that out i will get it up but my adrinalin has left me and i am fighting to stay awake until hubby comes home.

and i can't believe the mess they have made in my clean box either Lol oh well the real fun starts now.



Pups are feeding well candy is doing brill she has eaten a couple of times in her box had some puppy milk i want her to drink some water now as well she went outside for a wee and was about to go down the garden when Lilly shouted and she bolted back in to them. she is very gentle with them adn sits down so slowly after standing i have only had to rescue one as she sat down so slowly he got under her in the process.


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> i did record it i just need to find out how to edit it to removed the 12 hours of panting and the bits where she not in her whelping box etc etc
> 
> i have seen it and you can see where pup one came out and was half in half out with me trying to free his legs as he was trying to latch and his cord was very shor so candy couldn't bit it off in the end pup was moving so much he helpped pull his after birth out which freed him.
> 
> you can also see the state of pup 3 and me swearing when i realised what was up. and me rubbing it making it scream to make sure it was ok. lol
> 
> so as soon as i work that out i will get it up but my adrinalin has left me and i am fighting to stay awake until hubby comes home.
> 
> and i can't believe the mess they have made in my clean box either Lol oh well the real fun starts now.
> 
> Pups are feeding well candy is doing brill she has eaten a couple of times in her box had some puppy milk i want her to drink some water now as well she went outside for a wee and was about to go down the garden when Lilly shouted and she bolted back in to them. she is very gentle with them adn sits down so slowly after standing i have only had to rescue one as she sat down so slowly he got under her in the process.


We can wait Tricia, put yourself first now (and Candy and pups of course) and get some sleep.

Sh x


----------



## loopylisa2009

Shazach said:


> We can wait Tricia, put yourself first now (and Candy and pups of course) and get some sleep.
> 
> Sh x


Absolutely whenever you get round to it I just wasn't sure if you managed with all the commotion with web cams and camera's last night lol. It sounds like candy is doing such a fine job as are you, make sure you look after yourself xx lisa xx


----------



## Georgina

hi trish and candy and babbies
they are so sweet and you should be so proundx x x 
sorry not been on today been to vets with the puppys to get them wormed x x 

well done to you and candy you both did a great job x x x


----------



## LostGirl

wow what gorgeous babies!! 

congrats and hope all is well

xx


----------



## AlexT

congrats they are all gorgeous. good luck with them all x


----------



## Guest

I keep looking at the pics lol.

I hope your getting some well earned rest! 

xxxx


----------



## happysaz133

They are all so beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Kathryn1

Well done to you both, they are absolutely gorgeous puppies. xxx


----------



## MADCAT

They are lovely, congratulations again, hope you are having a well deserved rest now xxx


----------



## candysmum

candy is resting well i am waiting out until a little later so i just have a full nights sleep

pups are feeding well and candy is just amazing 

I am so in love even with the the noise they have already made

Hubby loves them too its amazing how he is goign look at that awww isn't that cute.

Bless my neighbour who doesn't seem to like anyhting we do even asked to come meet the pups.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Thank you for sharing the pics of your dally family with us all Trish. They are all ssooo beautiful. I certainly couldn't choose just one.
I look forward to seeing the video once you've worked out how to edit it and to reading regular updates on the puppies with some piccies of course.
This is gonna be another fabulous thread.


----------



## partybunnie

Well done Candy, there are rather beautiful.:001_smile:


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww bless them babies xxxx Trish & Candy I loved staying up last night, and being part of welcoming some into the world! A memory that will last forever xx

All the pups look bloody gorgeous & I can't wait for more piccies & watching them grow!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Those pups are absoloutely stunning - well worth the wait 

I can't believe you still managed to film it through all the madness of the birth, HUGE pat on the back for you


----------



## Insane

Hi Trish

How are you all this morning? I hope Candy and her tribe had a good night and you got some sleep. Janicexx


----------



## Guest

Morning trish, how are you feeling? did you get a good rest? has candy found her wag?


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Hope you, Candy and all her gorgeous babbies had a good night xxx


----------



## doggiesgalore

Good morning all. Hope everyone is feeling good.

Good morning Trish, Did you manage to get a decent nights sleep or was you constantly thinking of/seeing to Candy and her beautiful babies.

Got to go get ready for work now. So I'll catch up with all your news later.

Hugs and kisses for Candy and her babies.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ad_1980

honey i just looked at the pups and they are all so beautiful! wish i could have one but we already have our hands full with Mika and Dante lol! aww beautiful congratulations to Candy and well done for helping her deliver her babies!


----------



## scattyk

Congratulations!! They all look fab! well done to Candy! x


----------



## candysmum

Hello everyone

Sorry i haven't got back to you all sooner i have been catchin gup on the house work!!!!! 

Well i went to bed at just gone 10 last night and i didn't want to e tup this morning but had a school run so had too.

Candy is a perfect mum. she has got out of her bed to say hi to people every so often . she got up this morning and went outsode and she was wagging her tail like normal it was lovely to see. 

i have weighed them all this morning so heres their weights

Chunk = is now 18.6 oz thats a gain of 1.2oz

Lilly = is now 14.4oz she has gained .3oz becasue of such a small gain i am putting her on the teat when shes off just to get her to gain a little more

Lucky = is now 14.9oz a gain of .7oz again i am doing the same as lilly so she can gain some more

Rollo = is now 15.4oz a gain of 1.6oz

Stardust = is now 16.1oz a gain of 1.2oz

Sky = is now 14.5oz a gain of 1oz

LoneWolf = is now 17.6oz a gain of 1.3oz

Seren = is now 15.1oz a gain of 1.3oz

Lupi = is now 16.9oz a gain of 1.8oz


----------



## loopylisa2009

candysmum said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Sorry i haven't got back to you all sooner i have been catchin gup on the house work!!!!!
> 
> Well i went to bed at just gone 10 last night and i didn't want to e tup this morning but had a school run so had too.
> 
> Candy is a perfect mum. she has got out of her bed to say hi to people every so often . she got up this morning and went outsode and she was wagging her tail like normal it was lovely to see.
> 
> i have weighed them all this morning so heres their weights
> 
> Chunk = is now 18.6 oz thats a gain of 1.2oz
> 
> Lilly = is now 14.4oz she has gained .3oz becasue of such a small gain i am putting her on the teat when shes off just to get her to gain a little more
> 
> Lucky = is now 14.9oz a gain of .7oz again i am doing the same as lilly so she can gain some more
> 
> Rollo = is now 15.4oz a gain of 1.6oz
> 
> Stardust = is now 16.1oz a gain of 1.2oz
> 
> Sky = is now 14.5oz a gain of 1oz
> 
> LoneWolf = is now 17.6oz a gain of 1.3oz
> 
> Seren = is now 15.1oz a gain of 1.3oz
> 
> Lupi = is now 16.9oz a gain of 1.8oz


Hi Trish, glad you had lots of sleep, candy is doing a fine job and little'und are doeing great xx lisa xx


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Trish,It sounds like Candy is being the perfect mum bless her. I hope they get her a pressie for Mothers day!!!!!!!! Glad all the pups are a good weight, looks like you have a couple of bruisers there!!!!


----------



## candysmum

i think we have got a couple of greedies lol

I have just sorted out their growth charts which they are going home with and found out that they can leave me from the 15th may 

which will make them 8weeks and 1 day old. 

that makes me so sad ajust thinking about it.


----------



## doggiesgalore

All the puppies appear to be doing very well. Your doing a great job Trish as well as Candy. Good idea to keep an eye of Lilly and Lucky, putting them on the teats. Best to put them on the backs ones if poss. If the others go for them then (the greeding ones certainly will) just move them on to another teat.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Good to see mum & babies doing so well 

Loved all the individual photos, thank you for sharing.

Glad you are catching up on your sleep, the fun starts with weaning etc in 3 weeks and you will certainly have your hands full !!

Are you not keeping one? Not sure i could resist 

I've been a bit lost since the morning Candy gave birth as had spent so long sat watching on the laptop, had to get on with normal day to day stuff LOL

Give them all cuddles & kisses from us xx*


----------



## candysmum

hi all

well i have had chance to look at them and i have 2 with red noses and one with a red and black nose and the rest has black noses. so i am guesing the two with red noses will be liver and then i have NO idea what the mixed one will be.

so once they have their spots at least i will know what i have LOL


----------



## Guest

I did suspect when I saw the piccys of the pups (thanks) yesterday that there may be a couple of liver in there! Guess we won't have to wait long to find out.
lol
DT


----------



## candysmum

no not long i cant wait to see theor colours and where their spots are.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Are you planning to keep a puppy Trish?


----------



## carol

a big well done, worth the wait, 

think your right they look like all black but all so lovely


----------



## candysmum

yes i am kind of keeping a puppy. i say kind of as my parents are having one as hubby doesn't want 3 grown dogs. he knows that when we lose our misty (shes about 11/12 now) that we will HAVE to get another dog as candy has never been on her own and i never want her to be.

BUT saying that i may have another litter next year if my life allows me too. and i will keep one of those for sure. saying that someone by back out on the ones i have now which means i will keep that one 

I want one with all my heart but i know with 2 medium dogs and 4 kids hubby will be againest it.

We will see what happens over the next 8 weeks


----------



## Guest

Have you had any joy with the KC club registration yet Trish? know that your deadline to the original seller came and went - just cannot remember at what stage you were now
regards
DT


----------



## 1TINK1

Aww Bless What Stunning Puppys They Are Gorg Well Done Candy


----------



## candysmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Have you had any joy with the KC club registration yet Trish? know that your deadline to the original seller came and went - just cannot remember at what stage you were now
> regards
> DT


Had to resend the letter trading statards said with a new deadline which is monday coming (23rd) once that has come I have to contact Trading standards again and they will get involved.


----------



## candysmum

here they are today


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> here they are today
> 
> View attachment 18346
> 
> 
> View attachment 18347
> 
> 
> View attachment 18348
> 
> 
> View attachment 18349
> 
> 
> View attachment 18350


Hi Trish

Pics are fab....how un earth did they all fit in Candy's tummy.....amazing!

Glad all is well xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*They made me giggle the one at the back with purple band on,
has a nipple flopped on his head *


----------



## candysmum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *They made me giggle the one at the back with purple band on,
> has a nipple flopped on his head *


that ones Chunk


----------



## Insane

They already look bigger than yesterday. They are going to grow so quickly, you are going to have your hands full lol.

Bet you talk OH around and end up keeping one.


----------



## Emma+Lacey

They are looking scrummy:001_wub:


----------



## reddogs

candysmum said:


> yes i am kind of keeping a puppy. i say kind of as my parents are having one as hubby doesn't want 3 grown dogs. he knows that when we lose our misty (shes about 11/12 now) that we will HAVE to get another dog as candy has never been on her own and i never want her to be.


That's how we've ended up with 4 dogs - not wanting ot have one on it's own 

Lovely looking pups too


----------



## Kuroku

They are all gorgeous! Well done to you and Candy for such beautiful pups!


----------



## Shazach

So gorgeous - little pink noses :001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt2:

and Candy looks so peaceful :001_wub:

Sh xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> i think we have got a couple of greedies lol
> 
> I have just sorted out their growth charts which they are going home with and found out that they can leave me from the 15th may
> 
> which will make them 8weeks and 1 day old.
> 
> that makes me so sad ajust thinking about it.


Hi Trish, Which puppy growth chart are you using?


----------



## doggiesgalore

Emma+Lacey said:


> They are looking scrummy:001_wub:


Thats exactly what I thought when I was looking at the piccies
They're just all so scrumptious


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Trish, Which puppy growth chart are you using?


made my own

weighing them everyday until 2 weeks and from there every week until they go home.


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Thats exactly what I thought when I was looking at the piccies
> They're just all so scrumptious


i am glad i'm not th eonly one that thinks that then


----------



## trekkiemo

Why 8 weeks and 1 day ? Any special reason?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Why 8 weeks and 1 day ? Any special reason?


no the are 8 weeks on the thursday and i want them to go over a weekend so that will be the friday making them 8 weeks and 1 day lol i know 2 will go at 8weeks and 3 days on the sunday.

just so they go over a weekend and they have the new owners all weekend fully if that makes sense


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> no the are 8 weeks on the thursday and i want them to go over a weekend so that will be the friday making them 8 weeks and 1 day lol i know 2 will go at 8weeks and 3 days on the sunday.
> 
> just so they go over a weekend and they have the new owners all weekend fully if that makes sense


thats o good idea we do that with our litters and they go in the morin so they have all day to settle in...x all the pic are lovely..x


----------



## candysmum

hi all ihave a quick question

Candy won't eat her biscuits unless i have watered them down and softened them up.

I don't mind doign this but i was wondering when she wills tart to eat them normally again as i dont want her to become a fussy eater. I leave her bowl in the whelping box all day with biscuits in so she can eat as much as she wants in there. But shes not touching them. yesterday i noticed this theya re in reachs o she doesn't need to leave pups. she only ate when i gave hr them after i had put hot water in them. 

so today i thought i would make up some and feed her it every couple of hours so shes getting enough. (i don't want her to suffer herself to feed the pups) 

When do you think she will start to eat normally again?


----------



## Guest

Morning Everyone!

No idea about candy and the food thing sorry i cant help!

Was lovel seeing the pics you took yesterday of the brood! They are all looking so happy and healthy!

Well done trish, are you over the sleep deprivation yet?


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> No idea about candy and the food thing sorry i cant help!
> 
> Was lovel seeing the pics you took yesterday of the brood! They are all looking so happy and healthy!
> 
> Well done trish, are you over the sleep deprivation yet?


yes i am thanks i think i am back up and running fully. just sat down with a cup of coffee before i change the bedding in the whelping box (as they are all sleeping and i dont want to wake them)

Candy has started coming out of her box adn walkinga round the house. she isn't out it for long but she came to the front room last night said hi and went back to pups. she walked into my bedroom this morning and laid on mistys bed then told misty off when she came in to my room to get on her own bed lol

i have givne her a wash this morning on her back end. I could only do half yesterday as she wouldn't move but as she was wandering around today i did it while she was in the kitchen.

So she is all clean her lady bits as going down now. shes done a little digging in her box this morning so guessing her womb in contracting too. she has a nice soft tummy and her teats are nice and soft as well so everything is going great at the moment.

can't wait for weigh in.


----------



## vizzy24

Hi, you are doing such a great job Trish. It is great to hear Candy is getting back to her normal self. I bet that chunk may well have put on quite a bit of weight, just a gues lol!!!!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Hi, you are doing such a great job Trish. It is great to hear Candy is getting back to her normal self. I bet that chunk may well have put on quite a bit of weight, just a gues lol!!!!


i just wieghed them lone wolf is catching him up. there is only 0.2oz between them now lol

ok so here are their weights:

Chunk 19.4 gained 0.8oz

Lilly 16.0 gained 1.6oz

Lucky 15.8 gained 0.9oz (still going to put her on teats a little more just to get this on a bigger increase)

Rollo 17.3 gained 1.9oz

Stardust 17.9 gained 1.8oz

Sky (my kids fav one) 16.0 gained 1.5oz

Lone wolf 19.2 gained 1.6oz

Seren 16.2 gained 1.1oz

Lupi 18.1 gained 1.2oz

They is all getting fat and i am very prud of candy and them.

Yesterday as i was walking back from teh school run one of my waiting list people drove past me and he pulled his car over and asked me abotu candy.

HE NEVER GOT MY MESSAGE left on his answer machine and didn't know candy had had the litter when i told him 6 girls and 3 boys he nearly cried (he wanted a girl) he asked when he could come see them adn i was a little naughty and said you can pop in now as long as your quite.

so he has already seen them and he loved Lilly. he is coming back at the end of the month before they go on holiday over easter to pick his girl.

the grin on his face made it all worth while. I know with all my heart who ever goes home with him is going to have a fantastic life with him adn his family.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> no the are 8 weeks on the thursday and i want them to go over a weekend so that will be the friday making them 8 weeks and 1 day lol i know 2 will go at 8weeks and 3 days on the sunday.
> 
> just so they go over a weekend and they have the new owners all weekend fully if that makes sense


Yes it makes sense ,most puppies do go to new homes over weekend for that reason.Only ever had one go on Monday night ,the new owners asked me to specially for Monday pick up.
I am collecting my new puppy early on a Monday morning .Few reasons 1 the earliest I can get her, 2 gives me the whole day to settle puppy into my home and 3 taking straight to vets from breeder to get health check and 1st
injection.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> hi all ihave a quick question
> 
> Candy won't eat her biscuits unless i have watered them down and softened them up.
> 
> I don't mind doign this but i was wondering when she wills tart to eat them normally again as i dont want her to become a fussy eater. I leave her bowl in the whelping box all day with biscuits in so she can eat as much as she wants in there. But shes not touching them. yesterday i noticed this theya re in reachs o she doesn't need to leave pups. she only ate when i gave hr them after i had put hot water in them.
> 
> so today i thought i would make up some and feed her it every couple of hours so shes getting enough. (i don't want her to suffer herself to feed the pups)
> 
> When do you think she will start to eat normally again?


I find its easier for them so eat soaked whilst feeding puppies ,once weaning starts I stop soaking and had no problems with eating.


----------



## thisby1

candysmum said:


> hi all ihave a quick question
> 
> Candy won't eat her biscuits unless i have watered them down and softened them up.
> 
> I don't mind doign this but i was wondering when she wills tart to eat them normally again as i dont want her to become a fussy eater. I leave her bowl in the whelping box all day with biscuits in so she can eat as much as she wants in there. But shes not touching them. yesterday i noticed this theya re in reachs o she doesn't need to leave pups. she only ate when i gave hr them after i had put hot water in them.
> 
> so today i thought i would make up some and feed her it every couple of hours so shes getting enough. (i don't want her to suffer herself to feed the pups)
> 
> When do you think she will start to eat normally again?


Morning Trish and Hi everyone

I firmly believe that a dog will eat if it's hungry and that once the pups are weaned Candy can go back to just her dried food.

For now though, with a big demand on her system, I would feed her whatever she wants.

There is a good section on feeding the lactating bitch in 'The book of the Bitch'

I don't think she'll become a fussy eater

xxx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw gorgeous babies!! - cant wait for all the updated pictures to come

D xx


----------



## kenla210

hi trish, & congrats to you & candy! Pups are GEORGEOUS
Just got back from holiday today, and one of the first things I did (after putting washing on) was to check in... Lots of reading, she made you wait huh!?!
Anyway well done on it all - so glad it went well and you have 9 beautiful pups and healthy mum to show for it all
X


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone will i have been EDITING all day the whelping film. 

The video missed Lupi's birth (the last pup) but we have everyone else.

Chunk half in half out heading for boob
Lilly shooting out
Lucky and her cord (you can see the amount of blood
Rollo come sout Tail first and it looks like a rats tail hanging out of candy ( you will have to look closely

i think i missed a couple out as i was in the way of the camera but most of them are there. i did push candy away a couple of times when i was tryign to clamp Rollos cord as he was like lucky just not so bad. 

and when luckys cord snapped i was more hands on rather than letting candy get on with it so please keep that in mind. i became more hands of incase i lost a pup through the cord snapping i became very frightened after that adn helped candy alot more. 

Once it has finsihed compressing and doing the stuf fit needs to do to complet the editing i will put it up on the web adn let you all know

Again than you for those people that sat up all night with me. 

Love to you all form me, candy and the Camphills. (thats the puppies and IF i get to register them it will be my affix hopefully) its the start of my maiden name and the last of my married name.


----------



## thisby1

I can't wait xx


----------



## Guest

oh trish well done! I was expecting it to be another couple of weeks before te videos were ready, what with everything else you have to do!

Those pups are gorgeous!


----------



## candysmum

well i have bad news regarding the video i some how deleted it so am going to have to find a harddrive restore program to get it back. 

ARRRGGGGGG

anyway an update on the pups

THEY ARE GETTING FAT!!! they have outgrown my scales bowl so i have to get another bowl for them. i am goign to have to take off thier collers todaya nd put new ones on as they have got to the point they are going to get tight if i dont swap them today. (How annoying) lol

here are their weights

Chunk 22.6 gained 3.2oz
Lilly 18.0 gained 2.0oz
Lucky 17.7 gained 1.9oz
Rollo 20.2 gained 2.9oz
Stardust 19.8 gained 1.9oz
Sky (now Cindy) 17.8 gained 1.8oz
Lone Wolf 21.0 gained 0.8oz
Seren 18.4 gained 2.2oz
Lupi 20.8 gained 2.7oz

so as you can see mummy is doing a fantastic job. she is getting out the box more and more she even wanted toplay with misty this morning in the garden which was nice to see. 

misty wont go past the freezer in the dinning room so i have no worried about her getting to close to the pups. 

xxxx


----------



## StaffieMad

well done to you and Candy, glad to see the pups are putting on weight!! hope you get your video back i would love to see it!


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone

I have been sat with candy and the pups and you can see shades where the spots are going to be. i can't believe i can see them slightly already

Lupi is a liver spot she even has her liver nose now.

Sky (now cindy) doesn't look like she is going to haev many spots at all she is a black spot

the others all look like they are black as well once they have their spots in full i will let you know.


----------



## Guest

ooooh a liver!!! Lupi was my face from the pics, it was her cute ear lol!

Cant wait to see the next pics lol, and read the latest weights! Hope your still getting plenty of rest, cos in a few weeks I bet its gonna get busy!


----------



## doggiesgalore

DevilDogz said:


> thats o good idea we do that with our litters and they go in the morin so they have all day to settle in...x all the pic are lovely..x


I also do that and stagger them leaving too, so mum doesn't miss them all at once.


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been sat with candy and the pups and you can see shades where the spots are going to be. i can't believe i can see them slightly already
> 
> Lupi is a liver spot she even has her liver nose now.
> 
> Sky (now cindy) doesn't look like she is going to haev many spots at all she is a black spot
> 
> the others all look like they are black as well once they have their spots in full i will let you know.


I see your mum and dad have chosen their pup then


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> I see your mum and dad have chosen their pup then


yes they have I think with sky being so small and she is really cute as well they both fell in love with her. they already have a coller an ID tag, 3 dog beds bowls, toys, poop bags, lead everything they had most of it before they were born as well.

well todays weights are here too:

Chunk 24.4 gained 1.8oz
Lilly 19.3 gained 1.3oz
Lucky 19.2 gained 1.5oz
Rollo 22.4 gained 2.2oz
Stardust 22.2 gained 2.4oz
Cindy (sky) 20.4 gained 2.6oz
Lone Wolf 24.2 gained 3.2oz
Seren 21.3 gained 2.9oz
Lupi 21.8 gained 1oz

so apart from luck and lilly we are in the 20oz now but they dont seem to gain as much as the otherseven with being put on the back teats. I'm not worried about them like i was on the first day they are gaining and are in line with the others.


----------



## kellybaker

oh bless they all seem to be doing so well, keep up the good work Candy and Trish.

Have you managed to get the whelping video back yet?


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> oh bless they all seem to be doing so well, keep up the good work Candy and Trish.
> 
> Have you managed to get the whelping video back yet?


no i am going to have to take my laptop to the shop and get them to restore the deleted file which i will do as soon as i can get there. but with pups, housework and kids i may take a couple of weeks


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> no i am going to have to take my laptop to the shop and get them to restore the deleted file which i will do as soon as i can get there. but with pups, housework and kids i may take a couple of weeks


Ah thats a shame you have to go to that length after all that effort to catch it on Camera! Glad the babes are progressing well. Wont be long before their characters are starting to show themselves


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> yes they have I think with sky being so small and she is really cute as well they both fell in love with her. they already have a coller an ID tag, 3 dog beds bowls, toys, poop bags, lead everything they had most of it before they were born as well.
> 
> well todays weights are here too:
> 
> Chunk 24.4 gained 1.8oz
> Lilly 19.3 gained 1.3oz
> Lucky 19.2 gained 1.5oz
> Rollo 22.4 gained 2.2oz
> Stardust 22.2 gained 2.4oz
> Cindy (sky) 20.4 gained 2.6oz
> Lone Wolf 24.2 gained 3.2oz
> Seren 21.3 gained 2.9oz
> Lupi 21.8 gained 1oz
> 
> so apart from luck and lilly we are in the 20oz now but they dont seem to gain as much as the otherseven with being put on the back teats. I'm not worried about them like i was on the first day they are gaining and are in line with the others.


Hi Trish I see your babies are doing well and are on target for weekly weigh in .The smaller ones will soon catch up with putting them on back teats. Don`t worry about them unless they show signs of other problems.It is usual to get a differance in weight with big litter.Just watch the big ones don`t bully them at feeding time. lolxxx


----------



## candysmum

i do watch themand when i see them mussling in i pick them up and move them somewhere else and make sure they latch on to a teat before i let them go.


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> Hi Trish I see your babies are doing well and are on target for weekly weigh in .The smaller ones will soon catch up with putting them on back teats. Don`t worry about them unless they show signs of other problems.It is usual to get a differance in weight with big litter.Just watch the big ones don`t bully them at feeding time. lolxxx


I couldn't have put it better Trekkiemo.


----------



## thumbs

well, i found the thread! i must say, what a fantastic looking 4legged family! they look sooo sweet with no spots. you are really lucky Trish to have them! its a shame that we are a cat family, or else i would be nagging my OH for a spotty! bad news on the deleted video, but fingers crossed it can be retrieved. can't wait for the first pics of the new spots coming through! will look brilliant. brilliant names for the babies too, i especially llike Sky's new name lol, tis my name!:thumbsup:


----------



## candysmum

morning all

I see more spots on the bigger pups i am going to take photos today.

Weights
Chunk 26.4 gained 2.0oz
Lilly 21.3 gained 2.0oz
Lucky 22.4 gained 3.2oz
Rollo 24.6 gained 2.2oz
Stardust 24.3 gained 2.1oz
Cindy 22.1 gained 1.7oz
LoneWolf 26.6 gained 2.4oz
Seren 23.4 gained 2.1oz
lupi 25.7 gained 3.9oz

so as you can see they are all little fatties


----------



## Guest

wow! lupi has had an amazing weight gain!  Looks like theyre all just doing fantastically

Cant wait to see pics of them all



Trish... the mob voting has begun


----------



## umber

hey hunny its been a while since I looked here.Great to hear they are doing well andy recent pics?


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Trish how are the little podgy pups this morning? How are you it must be quite tiring?


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Hi Trish how are the little podgy pups this morning? How are you it must be quite tiring?


i'm fine

No i am in the easy part at the moment check they are all breathing, putting on weight and keping them clean. its the easter holidays when they start weaning and moving around i may want to cry lol.

i just took a load of photos of them i'm gonna up load them in a sec. sadly the camera doesn't pick up the spots yet 
xx

Chunk today:
























Lilly today:


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes ,you are right Trish this is the easy part,enjoy while you can,lol.The madness ,work and fun begins when weaning starts.


----------



## candysmum

Lucky today: 















Rollo Today:


----------



## gillieworm

They are gorgeous Trish  I can't get over how alike Lily is to my girl Piper. They have identical patches :yesnod:

Have a look here, this was taken was Piper was 2 weeks old:


----------



## candysmum

Stardust today:















Cindy today:


----------



## candysmum

Lone wolf today:















Seren today:


----------



## candysmum

Lupi (I am in love with her I want to keep her)















Feeding time:


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> They are gorgeous Trish  I can't get over how alike Lily is to my girl Piper. They have identical patches :yesnod:
> 
> Have a look here, this was taken was Piper was 2 weeks old:


wow they are aren't they. wonder if they may be related? Unless i get candy's paperwork we will never know


----------



## gillieworm

If you do get her paperwork, let me know and we can compare with Piper's, after all you never know, there may be something there :yesnod:

I see you have a favourite, oohhh thats fatal :lol: They are all gorgeous, and growing at a fantastic rate. I can't wait to see pics when their spots are a bit more prominant and their little eyes are open 

Candy looks so relaxed and a wonderful mum


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Lupi (I am in love with her I want to keep her)
> View attachment 18620
> 
> View attachment 18621
> 
> 
> Feeding time:
> View attachment 18622
> 
> View attachment 18623


ooh please do! I'm in love with lupi!!! If you do then at least I will be able to see updates of her


----------



## Pollyanna580

Gorgeous photo's, those lil puppies are certainly growing bless.:thumbup:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Awwwww so sweet ....... bless


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwww they have grown so much xx They all look bloody fantastic & can't wait for more pics when they have their little peepers open & more spots either!! xx

You should be very proud of yourself Trish xx Not long now before we get to meet!


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> If you do get her paperwork, let me know and we can compare with Piper's, after all you never know, there may be something there :yesnod:
> 
> I see you have a favourite, oohhh thats fatal :lol: They are all gorgeous, and growing at a fantastic rate. I can't wait to see pics when their spots are a bit more prominant and their little eyes are open
> 
> Candy looks so relaxed and a wonderful mum


well i can tell you candys mums side


----------



## candysmum

Abooksigun said:


> Awwwww they have grown so much xx They all look bloody fantastic & can't wait for more pics when they have their little peepers open & more spots either!! xx
> 
> You should be very proud of yourself Trish xx Not long now before we get to meet!


i know i am so excited im like a kid at christmas


----------



## thumbs

awwww bless them! what bootiful pups! good job i don't know where you work, or else i would come visit with baggy trousers with lots of pockets and you would be missing a pip or three!

just look at Candy, the picture of patience! wish i could meet her, i'd give her a good scratch behind the ears, a kiss on the snout and tell her what a wonderful mum she is!


----------



## candysmum

i am a lady of leisure i dont bow down to working!  

I am the household sivvy. cook, cleaner, babysitter, taxi driver etc etc.


----------



## gillieworm

I'll have a look tonight/tomorrow for Piper's paperwork and I'll let you know



Abooksigun said:


> Awwwww they have grown so much xx They all look bloody fantastic & can't wait for more pics when they have their little peepers open & more spots either!! xx
> 
> You should be very proud of yourself Trish xx Not long now before we get to meet!


Are you having a pup  if so you are sooo lucky. (sorry I'm a right nosey mare :lol


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> I'll have a look tonight/tomorrow for Piper's paperwork and I'll let you know
> 
> Are you having a pup  if so you are sooo lucky. (sorry I'm a right nosey mare :lol


i am really wanting to keep Lupi BUT hubby wont let me keep one  BUT if someone backs out of having a pup then i might just get away with it.

I haven't had one person on my waiting list return a message yet regardin appt to come out and meet them. All the others have made appts already (this isn't until they are 4 weeks) but i like they are that excited i am hoping that this guy doesn't ring hehe most of them want a black and white and lupi is liver and white  so i may get her anyway.

We will have to see i have 3 more weeks before then. but hubby also knows i have people on standby waiting for me to call them becasue someone has backed out so its a big we will see.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Trish, I didn't think those puppies could get any more scrumptious than they already were. But they've certainly proved me wrong - they are delicious and so adorabubble. So pleased to read and see they are doing so well. Both Lucky and Lupi have done well in the weight stakes. It's so fascinating watching their spots appearing. Thanks for sharing those pictures - such a treat.
Hugs and kisses for each one. And a big sloppy kiss for Candy for being such a clever girl and a great mummy.


----------



## suzy93074

Trish, they are looking fab! xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Trish I would LIE 

Tell him someone has been to see Lupi, alls going ahead then they let you down on the day *


----------



## reddogsX3

candysmum said:


> Lucky today:
> View attachment 18605
> 
> View attachment 18606
> 
> 
> Rollo Today:
> View attachment 18607
> 
> View attachment 18608


awwwwww cute lucky looks like he has a little paw print on his nose lol

wendy


----------



## candysmum

well we will see how it all goes they are all asleep at the moment. candy is dreaming Cindy is asleep attached to boob and lupi is buried under all the others keeping warm (clever girl)


----------



## candysmum

reddogsX3 said:


> awwwwww cute lucky looks like he has a little paw print on his nose lol
> 
> wendy


Luckys a Girl LOL she got called lucky becasue shes the one who i could of lost and she does have a paw print of spots on her nose.


----------



## noushka05

aww they are Beautiful & chunky!!:001_wub:


----------



## vizzy24

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Trish I would LIE
> 
> Tell him someone has been to see Lupi, alls going ahead then they let you down on the day *


great idea if in any doubt LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> great idea if in any doubt LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol I told him i want her and i got an NO!


----------



## Freyja

OH's change their mind I was only allowed to keep a dog pup out of my litter of whippets last year BUT he fell in love with Amber so she just sort of stayed too as did Jude. He keeps saying I have to find Jude a pet home but I just say yes ok but never do anything about it. Keep giving her to him to hold and he'll soon fall for her charms.


----------



## candysmum

Freyja said:


> OH's change their mind I was only allowed to keep a dog pup out of my litter of whippets last year BUT he fell in love with Amber so she just sort of stayed too as did Jude. He keeps saying I have to find Jude a pet home but I just say yes ok but never do anything about it. Keep giving her to him to hold and he'll soon fall for her charms.


well i have 7 more weeks to do it in.

I can't believe a week has flown by already. its their week birthday tomorrow early hours. Candy labour a week today its scary. its going to fast already.

Lpi has such a character already i can't bare to part with her. She will dig under all the others just to go to sleep (she knows how to keep warm) shes the laid back one if she can't get to mums teats she will cuddle up next to mums head and wait as soon as a nips free shes in.

Oh i love her so muh i will break my heart if she has to go. But i know if i keep her i get an alimation (sp) a puppy or my kitten and i want both!


----------



## Guest

awwwwww i just love lupi!!! please please mr candy let her keep her! And a kitten wont take up much room


----------



## candysmum

ok weight updates.

Chunk 29.9 gained 3.5oz
Lilly 22.1 gained 0.8oz (she is now the smallest and you can see it too)
Lucky 23.9 gained 1.5oz
Rollo 26.5 gained 1.9oz
Stardust 27.7 gained 3.4oz
Cindy 24.4 gained 2.3
Lone Wolf 30.1 gained 3.5oz ( he is now the biggest)
Seren 25.5 gained 2.1oz
Lupi :001_wub: 27.3 gained 1.6oz

do you think it could be worth me toping up lilly today as shes not going to hit the doubled her weight by 1 week. the others will.


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless their chubby little wiggly tums. I just love puppies  It looks like lone wolf has finally taken over chunk!! I'm not sure about advice for Lilly, are you still putting her on the back teats? Is she seeking out food? Can't wait for the spots


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Ah bless their chubby little wiggly tums. I just love puppies  It looks like lone wolf has finally taken over chunk!! I'm not sure about advice for Lilly, are you still putting her on the back teats? Is she seeking out food? Can't wait for the spots


yeah she is still going on the back teats when i can get her to one. just put her there now.

Candy was stood with me being petted so igrabbed lilly woke her up and she fee from candy while candy stood by me and i held her as she would sit while feeding.

i;m no worried she is putting on weight the others are just shoving her out the way i think and i can't watch every feed.


----------



## cav

hi hun

well done to all of you

mum and pups all look great so pleased for you


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> yeah she is still going on the back teats when i can get her to one. just put her there now.
> 
> Candy was stood with me being petted so igrabbed lilly woke her up and she fee from candy while candy stood by me and i held her as she would sit while feeding.
> 
> i;m no worried she is putting on weight the others are just shoving her out the way i think and i can't watch every feed.


I would just keep doing what you are doing, if you get chance put her on the back teat or do what you did today, like you said she is still putting weight on, bless her she will have to learn to stick up for herself lol


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> I would just keep doing what you are doing, if you get chance put her on the back teat or do what you did today, like you said she is still putting weight on, bless her she will have to learn to stick up for herself lol


i know she will when it comes to FOOD time (as in hard food) i will have to put her in a special place with her own food! lol

Like that will happen.  lillt is sleeping now Lupi is feeding as everyone is asleep told you she was a bright girl. :thumbup:


----------



## cav

the nipples near the back legs are the best ones pop her on one of them ive always done that with the smaller ones


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> ok weight updates.
> 
> Chunk 29.9 gained 3.5oz
> Lilly 22.1 gained 0.8oz (she is now the smallest and you can see it too)
> Lucky 23.9 gained 1.5oz
> Rollo 26.5 gained 1.9oz
> Stardust 27.7 gained 3.4oz
> Cindy 24.4 gained 2.3
> Lone Wolf 30.1 gained 3.5oz ( he is now the biggest)
> Seren 25.5 gained 2.1oz
> Lupi :001_wub: 27.3 gained 1.6oz
> 
> do you think it could be worth me toping up lilly today as shes not going to hit the doubled her weight by 1 week. the others will.


As long as she is gaining don`t worry,try to supervise when they are feeding ,sounds like she is being bullied by others (as all puppies do,survival of the fittest) whilst feeding.They don`t all HAVE to double birth weight ,just a rough guide. 
Smaller puppies catch up once weaning underway.After first 5 days or so I feed puppies in individual bowls and supervise feeding so they all get enough food.This helps smaller puppies.


----------



## candysmum

thanks guys

I know shes ok but i do worry so!

Shes sleeping again but when i left she was on the back teat ( put her there) so all is well at the moment.

Yes i will also being feeing them sepratly once they get under way in the weaning so i knwo how much they are eating. I am goign to sterlize the Natures diet tubs and use them as their bowls.


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> As long as she is gaining don`t worry,try to supervise when they are feeding ,sounds like she is being bullied by others (as all puppies do,survival of the fittest) whilst feeding.They don`t all HAVE to double birth weight ,just a rough guide.
> Smaller puppies catch up once weaning underway.After first 5 days or so I feed puppies in individual bowls and supervise feeding so they all get enough food.This helps smaller puppies.


Once again I find that I agree with what Trekkiemo says (we're obviously on the same wave length). I use the weena feeda, personally I think they're bril. Looks like I will be getting them out again in a few weeks time. I took Mima my westie for a scan today and it's confirmed she's gonna be a mummy and me a Nanne - yippee. Trish, I'll be doing the same as you in a few weeks. Lucky me, eh!


----------



## Guest

i could do with a weenafeeda for the cats! never seen one before so had to google! looks like a brilliant invention!


----------



## doggiesgalore

billyboysmammy said:


> i could do with a weenafeeda for the cats! never seen one before so had to google! looks like a brilliant invention!


It certainly is. I've got two of the mini version that I've used together when I've had the two litters. I'd personally recommend it any day.


----------



## candysmum

Morning to you all

Well its getting harder to weigh them they MOVE so much. I had to wrap two of them up just to weigh them.

OK so i can see spots Lots of spots (photos on the way i am uploading to my laptop from my camera)

Lupi though has a whole 3 spot. I have even looked at her skin under the fur and i can not see any more. she is the only Liver though. and i dont know if it takes longer to see the liver spots. But it makes me happy as people might not want her which means I get to keep her 

ok so weights
Chunk 33.00 gained 3.1oz (Purple)
lilly 24.6 gained 2.5oz (lilac)
lucky 27.4 gained 3.5oz (yellow)
rollo 28.1 gained 1.6oz (red)
stardust 30.3 gained 2.6oz (blue)
cindy 26.7 gained 2.3oz (pink)
lonewolf 33.3 gained 3.2oz (green)
seren 27.2 gained 1.7oz (orange)
Lupi :001_wub: 30.3 gained 3.0oz (no collar)

SPOTS:


----------



## candysmum

more pictures aren't they cute with spots.


----------



## candysmum

more spots ha ha i got camera happy  these are the last 4. just so you know they were took befor ei woke them up to weigh them.


----------



## Guest

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

so so so gorgeous!

PLEASE KEEP LUPI!!!!!!!!!

or let me have her   lol


----------



## trekkiemo

They are certainly cute Trish ,what colour collar does Lilly have on?


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> so so so gorgeous!
> 
> PLEASE KEEP LUPI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> or let me have her   lol


hvae you got the lead?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> They are certainly cute Trish ,what colour collar does Lilly have on?


Lilly is the Lilac collar


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> Lilly is the Lilac collar


She is gorgeous, It must be amazing watching their spots coming through.
Each time I visited the litter I am getting my puppy from I couldn`t pick her.I have visited litter since they were 5 days old ,eventually picked her when she was 6 weeks and 4 days old as some of her patches had come through so had spots on face and legs ,more will come through as she grows .I bring her home on Monday morning via my vets.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Oh wow Trish, what little beauties they really are.

Please would you mind putting the collar colours along side their names so we can identify each pup in the pics. That would be bril if you would.


----------



## doggiesgalore

I meant to also say that Lilly has done weight well with her weight this time round:thumbup:


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> She is gorgeous, It must be amazing watching their spots coming through.
> Each time I visited the litter I am getting my puppy from I couldn`t pick her.I have visited litter since they were 5 days old ,eventually picked her when she was 6 weeks and 4 days old as some of her patches had come through so had spots on face and legs ,more will come through as she grows .I bring her home on Monday morning via my vets.


You must be very excited Trekkiemo. Have you named her yet?


----------



## trekkiemo

doggiesgalore said:


> You must be very excited Trekkiemo. Have you named her yet?


I am excited,it will be great having a bouncy cocker around the house again.
Yes I have named her MISCHA.All my labs are Scottish names ,decided she had to be different.Knowing me once I have her I may end up naming her ISLA.


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> hvae you got the lead?


not yet! i have a redelivery card lol, they came when i was on the school run


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> I am excited,it will be great having a bouncy cocker around the house again.
> Yes I have named her MISCHA.All my labs are Scottish names ,decided she had to be different.Knowing me once I have her I may end up naming her ISLA.


Well I think both names are lovely. I hope you will start a thread introducing her to the forum and, of course, plenty of pics of her too. Then we'll need regular updates of her progress.


----------



## trekkiemo

Thats a good idea I think I will ,starting Monday.What section do I put it in?


----------



## doggiesgalore

trekkiemo said:


> Thats a good idea I think I will ,starting Monday.What section do I put it in?


Dog Chat I would have thought


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes I think thets the one.Will be fun I will be introducing her to my labs ,only one I will be carefull with is my youngest Ailsa ,she is the baby now and knows it ,she was good with her half brothers and sisters earlier this year,so will be interesting.


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Oh wow Trish, what little beauties they really are.
> 
> Please would you mind putting the collar colours along side their names so we can identify each pup in the pics. That would be bril if you would.


editied it for you so all pups have colour next to them 
xxx


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> not yet! i have a redelivery card lol, they came when i was on the school run


go to the osrting office nad fetch it then i need to see billy!!!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> editied it for you so all pups have colour next to them
> xxx


Oh thanks Trish, thats great. I'll take yet another peek:


----------



## vizzy24

Ah how cute are all those spotty pups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

how are they today?

I'm eagerly awaiting my re-delivery lol, the sorting office is miles out and I cant get there as i have to rely on public transport


----------



## justenuf

Just dropped in as I dashed past computer.........these babies are gorgeous, want one now !!!!!! Hugs for them all and Candy of course x


----------



## trekkiemo

Hi Trish ,how are you Candy and puppies doing today?Hope all is well.xxx


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Oh Trish they are all so gorgeous, i really hope you oh comes round to the idea of keeping Lupi. You and Candy have done such a brilliant job :001_wub:


----------



## candysmum

Hi guys sorry your update is later than normal i have been scrubing my house top to bottom!!! 

so the pups this mornign weighed

Chuck (purple) 36.9 gained 3.9oz
Lilly (lilac) 27.3 gained 2.7oz
Lucky (yellow) 30.6 gained 3.2oz
Rollo (red) 31.5 gained 3.4oz
Stardust (blue) 33.4 gained 3.1oz
Cindy (pink) 29.0 gained 3.0oz
Lone wolf (green) 37.4 gained 4.1oz
Seren (orange) 30.8 gained 3.6oz
Lupi (no collar) 32.6 gained 2.3oz


----------



## Abooksigun

gillieworm said:


> I'll have a look tonight/tomorrow for Piper's paperwork and I'll let you know
> 
> Are you having a pup  if so you are sooo lucky. (sorry I'm a right nosey mare :lol


Hee! Hi gillie No not having a pup unfortunately Trish is coming out to see my Bengals! I'm a nosey mare too!


----------



## Abooksigun

Love the new pics Trish xx Can really see their spots coming through now bless them xx They are certainly growing very well!! xx


----------



## katrina

AWW they are lush congrats


----------



## candysmum

oh i just got an email from one of my waiting list.

I have been sending them all pictures and this couple have been drawn to Stardust. they wont pick until the meet them but as of now stardust is thier fav to pick. 

My babies it kind of hits home they wont be with me forever 7 weeks left and they can go home thats not long i;m going to miss them so much.


----------



## Dundee

Did you manage to get your girl KC registered?


----------



## candysmum

Dundee said:


> Did you manage to get your girl KC registered?


nope it is going to court. Haven't heard anything from them at all.

I have to send out a letter giving them 7 days to contact me or court action is being taken then the court will get in contact.

I haven't sent the letter yet as my printer died and i have no way to print the last letter so they are getting a couple of days extra until i get it printed i keep trying in the hope my printer with live for a couple of seconds lol


----------



## candysmum

hi everyone

ok puppies weights.

purple chunk 38.4 gained 1.5
lilac lilly 29.0 gained 1.7
yellow lucky 33.1 gained 2.5
red rollo 33.9 gained 2.4
blue stardust 36.1 gained 2.7
pink cindy 31.4 gained 2.4
green lone wolf 40.7 gained 3.3
orange seren 32.4 gained 1.6
no collar Lupi 36.7 gained 4.1 :001_tt1:

I can see Spots on lupi now so they have jsut took slightly longer to come out is strange i've gone from seeing pure white pups to these 9 little spotty things its amazing how fast they have grown adn got their spots and everything. its going WAY to fast! :nonod: :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## gillieworm

They sound like they are doing great, look forward to seeing more pics of them. Isn't it great when their spotting starts coming through, at least you get a better idea how they are gonna look


----------



## candysmum

its funny when they are all feeding, they start to sound like seals and then you have all their tails wagging its funny seeing tails that small wagging and seal noises coming from them all. lol


----------



## sandymaynard

Ahh they look so sweet, hope mum is okay and doing well! What a lovely set of pup's. You must be very proud as well!


----------



## Vixie

Hi Trish sorry for not posting on here much I have been so busy ...... so glad that everything is going well and all are putting weight on and that Candy is being such a great mum, the pictures are great and its lovely seeing them growing and the spots developing .. cant wait to hear the next instalment


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> its funny when they are all feeding, they start to sound like seals and then you have all their tails wagging its funny seeing tails that small wagging and seal noises coming from them all. lol


It's called contentment and such a lovely sight to see


----------



## doggiesgalore

Can't wait to see more piccies showing even more spots


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> its funny when they are all feeding, they start to sound like seals and then you have all their tails wagging its funny seeing tails that small wagging and seal noises coming from them all. lol


Yes one of the pleasures of breeding is seeing this ,its when after all their padding the milk comes into all teats and puppies are all feeding and are happy.It really is lovely to see.


----------



## candysmum

it is i sit here smiling just watching it amazing. I have upset candy a little this morning as she fed them all they all went to sleep then i weighed them best way to do it now! they keep still lol which meant they all looked for food again but of course settle pretty fast. 

she keeps whinning too its like she doesn't know what to do. is this normal?

She went for a walk around the block this morning she really enjoyed herself. went straight to her lamp post LOL. then strolled around in the sun.

OK so pups weights.
Purple Chunk 42.6 gained 4.2
lilac lilly 33.9 gained 4.9
yellow lucky 35.3 gained 2.2
red rollo 37.5 gained 3.6
blue stardust 39.3 gained 3.2
pink cindy 36.0 gained 4.6
green lone wolf 41.4 gained 0.7
orange seren 37.9 gained 5.5
no collar Lupi 39.7 gained 3.0


----------



## candysmum

So this is why i had these things that suck the life out of me. TO use as a pillow. Great idea mum but would of been less hassle to buy me a pillow!!!!


----------



## sandymaynard

Ahh what lovely pup's mum looks real good with them, They look so sweet!


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> So this is why i had these things that suck the life out of me. TO use as a pillow. Great idea mum but would of been less hassle to buy me a pillow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 18882
> 
> 
> View attachment 18883
> 
> 
> View attachment 18884


They are really gorgeous Trish ,they are certainly getting big.


----------



## vizzy24

Oh Trish they look so so so gorgous!!! Looks like they are moving a little too, judging by the middle pic. They have grown so much Candy must have a great supply of milk


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*They are all looking superb Trish 
Its been lovely seeing all the updates & new photos. Candy is a excellent mummy :thumbup:*


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Oh Trish they look so so so gorgous!!! Looks like they are moving a little too, judging by the middle pic. They have grown so much Candy must have a great supply of milk


yes she has a big supply you know when she hasn;t fed foe a while because all 10 teats afre huge. and they are getting big Wolfs feet are MASSIVE he is going to be a Big handsome boy.


----------



## ruth9

I love seing the photos of the puppies. They are coming on so well. Candy is a wonderful mum. The only problem is it makes me want one soooooo bad!


----------



## thumbs

trish, they are bootiful, always have been too, and you know it:thumbup1: just think, candy is going to have so much fun playing with them when they get bigger and are on their feet properly, your gonna have to get extra camera's to capture all those moments to share with us:biggrin:


----------



## doggiesgalore

What a sight for sore eyes.
I cannot believe they are 10 days old already. But I can believe how scrumptious they all are, and as they grow they until to get even more so. I'm glad it's not me having to choose one. 
They are doing so well, you clever mum Candy. And you Trish, your both doing a splendid job.:thumbup1:


Soz - I thought it was still the 29th when I wrote this!!!


----------



## candysmum

well its day 11  and picking them up to weigh them i noticed chucks eye is starting to open Just the corner by his nose. he is the only one but its exciting i will get to see though beautiful eyes and fine out if he takes after his mum (brown) or his dad (Amber) 

The spots are well adn truly through now adn they have suck big paws! they are all going to be big Dally's 

Purple Chunk 46.2 gained 3.6
lilac lilly 35.0 gained 1.1
yellow lucky 37.8 gained 2.5
red rollo 40.0 gained 3.5
blue stardust 42.3 gained 3.0
pink cindy 37.2 gained 1.2
green lone wolf 43.6 gained 2.2
orange seren 39.5 gained 1.6
no collar Lupi 42.7 gained 3.0


----------



## vizzy24

Great I love chunky puppies, who am I kidding I just love all puppies lol, but I love the chunky ones the best. Looks like chunk has over taken in the weight stakes! Wont it be great when there eyes are open and they can see you for the first time bless em!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

well i'm gob smacked adn i have NO idea what to do or where this has come from

Candy has a 3 liter tub full with her soaked food so she always has some and can eat it when she needs too. (just while she is feedin the pups never has she had this before) well the pups were all shouting for food and i walked in the dinning room as i knew candy was in here and couldnt work out why then i hear her growling. she was eating adn growling at the pups as they were trying to find her teats (she was standing so wasn't working) and they were getting to close to her food. 

Now from a pup i train all my dogs that i can put my hands in their bowl if i feel the need too and so can my kids (this is JUST incase one of the kids ever did and i know they would be safe) So i put my hand down diudn;t even get by her and she started to growl so i out my hand right in the bowl and it was a nasty nasty growl. SO i took the food away inc ase she snapped at one of the pups. 

I dont know what to do she has never in her life been food aggressive. how is she going to help me wean the pups if she wont let them by the food? 

Really really dont have a clue in what to do.


----------



## trekkiemo

Candy is warning her puppies away from food as they are not ready for weaning in her opinion,Candy is just being a good mum so don`t be cocerned about this.She will let the pups need her food when she thinks they are ready.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Candy is warning her puppies away from food as they are not ready for weaning in her opinion,Candy is just being a good mum so don`t be cocerned about this.She will let the pups need her food when she thinks they are ready.


thanks Trekkimo Just hit a panick button I have never known her to be lik eit which is why i was so shocked hopfully your right and its jsut her telling them they are two young. Not that they can hear her yet as they are still deaf LOL.


----------



## cav

candysmum said:


> thanks Trekkimo Just hit a panick button I have never known her to be lik eit which is why i was so shocked hopfully your right and its jsut her telling them they are two young. Not that they can hear her yet as they are still deaf LOL.


mine have not done this i would move bowl out of the way!

how is mum ?


----------



## cav

cav said:


> mine have not done this i would move bowl out of the way so she can eat in peace lol!
> 
> how is mum ?


10 day omg thats gone sooooooooooo fast


----------



## candysmum

cav said:


> mine have not done this i would move bowl out of the way!
> 
> how is mum ?


i have moved it out of the way i did when she growled at me she laid down to feed the pups once i removed it.

Shes ok apart from this once thing. shes cleaning them making sure they toilet, cleaning up after them (made my best mates hubby gag when he saw what she did) i was laughing at him and said in the wild how would you expect her to keep the den clean and he said shes not in the wild though.


----------



## cav

candysmum said:


> i have moved it out of the way i did when she growled at me she laid down to feed the pups once i removed it.
> 
> Shes ok apart from this once thing. shes cleaning them making sure they toilet, cleaning up after them (made my best mates hubby gag when he saw what she did) i was laughing at him and said in the wild how would you expect her to keep the den clean and he said shes not in the wild though.


haha year it can be abit yuck at times i dont like it when the eat the after birth i try not to look

she will be so hungry feeding all those greedy cute pups so maybe she just wanted have her lunch in piece,ive heard of this loads of times dont worry.


----------



## ioswebstore.com

))) nice puppies)
-------------------------------------------------------------
INNOVATIVE ON LINE SOLUITIONS
240-249-0393
ioswebstore.com


----------



## candysmum

well i was going to take photos today but have decided not to becasue out of 9 puppies 1 has her eyes open fully open and thats CINDY! (pink one)

so in a few days i will take pictures as i of course dont want to damage their eyes with the flash. a coule have the very corners open by their noses and a few still tightly shut. SEREN is on her for feet  They are growing up its horrible at the same time as nice. 

so here are their weights for you instead. 

Purple Chunk 49.6 gained 3.4
lilac lilly 37.3 gained 2.3
yellow lucky 40.1 gained 2.3
red rollo 40.8 gained 0.8
blue stardust 45.4 gained 3.2
pink cindy 41.1 gained 3.9 eyes opened fully
green lone wolf 46.8 gained 3.2
orange seren 43.6 gained 4.1 on her 4 feet
no collar Lupi 45.8 gained 3.1


----------



## candysmum

took these with my web cam as it doesn't use a flash so you could see Cindy WHO now also has her real collar on as she is big enough to wear it 

Mind me in th epicture please pretend i'm not there i look awful lol


----------



## carol

wow they have grown so much, lovely and chunky pups glad all are doing well and mum is a good mother


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> wow they have grown so much, lovely and chunky pups glad all are doing well and mum is a good mother


thanks carol.

they keep trying to bark and growl too its funny
Wolf is the worst for it funny little nosies that they make when trying to find their voices but we have both (hubby and I) heard a bark adn a growl coming form them


----------



## vizzy24

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they are just so adorable


----------



## kellybaker

I cant believe how big they are allready, bless them and starting to open their eyes too this is so exciting. Not going to be long now and you will be running around after them all and the house will seem like its full with puppies lol. Well done Trish you are doing a fab job with them all and Candy is being a great mummy too, give Candy a scratch behind the ear for me. x


----------



## candysmum

kellybaker said:


> I cant believe how big they are allready, bless them and starting to open their eyes too this is so exciting. Not going to be long now and you will be running around after them all and the house will seem like its full with puppies lol. Well done Trish you are doing a fab job with them all and Candy is being a great mummy too, give Candy a scratch behind the ear for me. x


i know its rather scary they get thie first worming treatment on friday. I am tryign to work out how to give it to them as candy and misty have both told me how evil it tastes i might have to mix it with some whelpi and see if that works.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Trish that picture of Cindy with her eyes open wide is fab. Your mum and dad must be over the moon. I best they come and visit her a lot. Her collar looks bril too.
It's hard to be believe its been 12 days since they were born - where's that time gone???
That said, all the pups are doing so well and growing fast. Just as well mum Candy has lots of milk, bless her.
I give my puppies drontal puppy liquid and syringe it into their little mouths. Their re-actions are mixed. Some like, some are not too sure and some down right hate it:mad5: But hey they gotta have it:001_tongue:


----------



## thumbs

that cindy (my namesake!) is one cute pup, bless her, in her own collar too, big girl now!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> took these with my web cam as it doesn't use a flash so you could see Cindy WHO now also has her real collar on as she is big enough to wear it
> 
> Mind me in th epicture please pretend i'm not there i look awful lol
> 
> View attachment 19001
> 
> 
> View attachment 19003


OMG how sweeet!


----------



## Freyja

candysmum said:


> i know its rather scary they get thie first worming treatment on friday. I am tryign to work out how to give it to them as candy and misty have both told me how evil it tastes i might have to mix it with some whelpi and see if that works.


If you are using the liquid wormer go to the chemist and ask for a childs medicine syringe. It has the markers in mils on the side so you know exactly how much each one is having and that each one has had the right amount.


----------



## candysmum

Freyja said:


> If you are using the liquid wormer go to the chemist and ask for a childs medicine syringe. It has the markers in mils on the side so you know exactly how much each one is having and that each one has had the right amount.


i have about 50 of them syringes they came in my whelping kit and my wormer came with one as well as i told them it was to worm pups. so we are all set. I have the Panacur 10% liquid its also what i wormed mum with on day 50 of pregnancy. and misty as she gets wormed the same time as candy.


----------



## candysmum

morning all

Well the monkeys are growing heres their weights and 2 more have opened their eyes fully to say Hello. still have a few half open and fully shut. i will write next to their name if their eyes are fully open yet.

Purple Chunk 52.9 gained 3.3
lilac lilly 40.1 gained 2.8
yellow lucky 43.3 gained 3.2
red rollo 45.8 gained 5.0 opened his eyes 1st april 
blue stardust 48.7 gained 3.3 opened her eyes 1st april
pink cindy 45.1 gained 4.0 eyes opened her eyes 31st march
green lone wolf 51.1 gained 4.3
orange seren 45.1 gained 1.4 
no collar Lupi 48.9 gained 3.1


----------



## cav

candysmum said:


> morning all
> 
> Well the monkeys are growing heres their weights and 2 more have opened their eyes fully to say Hello. still have a few half open and fully shut. i will write next to their name if their eyes are fully open yet.
> 
> Purple Chunk 52.9 gained 3.3
> lilac lilly 40.1 gained 2.8
> yellow lucky 43.3 gained 3.2
> red rollo 45.8 gained 5.0 opened his eyes 1st april
> blue stardust 48.7 gained 3.3 opened her eyes 1st april
> pink cindy 45.1 gained 4.0 eyes opened her eyes 31st march
> green lone wolf 51.1 gained 4.3
> orange seren 45.1 gained 1.4
> no collar Lupi 48.9 gained 3.1


oow thats fab!
i love it when the first open a eye!
aaaw so hope my girl is pregnant


----------



## Guest

ooh wow they are all a healthy weight well done candy good mummy..
ooh isnt amazing when they open there eyes, and they can see the big wide world...pictuers are really good i love them..x
kerry x


----------



## vizzy24

Happy 2 week birthday pups (hope that I have the right dates lol)


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Happy 2 week birthday pups (hope that I have the right dates lol)


yes we are 2 weeks today

and they all HATE me as i wormed them today too and you should of see their faces with the wormer lol i knew it was evil misy and candy told me that!

CHUNK was very adventrous last night candy and i both watched him walk over to candys bowl (YES FOUR FEET HE WALKED) and started to LICK her food!!!!  well i moved him away after a few licks didn't want tummy upsets but if he was game and candy was letting him i didn't want to be a kill joy anyway he was sat chewing and i picked him up and found the little bugger and stole a biscuit as well!!! he didn't like it when i took it away but i wasn't haveing a choking puppy. SO the eldest pup has tasted FOOD!

i well post their weights when i get back been a busy day and its not over yet!!

they are all walking on their feet wobbly but on them none the less and most of them now have open eyes. i dont knwo how to see if the ears are open yet anyone???

Edit:Weights

Purple Chunk 55.8 gained 2.9 opened his eyes 2nd april
lilac lilly 44.3 gained 4.2 opened her eyes 2nd april
yellow lucky 46.3 gained 3.0 opened her eyes 2nd april
red rollo 50.0 gained 4.2 opened his eyes 1st april 
blue stardust 52.1 gained 3.4 opened her eyes 1st april
pink cindy 47.5 gained 2.4 eyes opened her eyes 31st march
green lone wolf 55.7 gained 4.6
orange seren 49.6 gained 4.5 
no collar Lupi 51.0 gained 2.1

We are now on weekly weigh ins so next thursday they will gt weighed again.


----------



## Fleur

Candy and the pups look great.
Wow - 2 weeks already, they are all getting big.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Gosh two weeks gone by already. It doesn't seem possible
They are all growing fast and doing extremely well; and three quarters of them now have their eyes open now.
Looking forward to the next lot of pictures. We're be seeing spots before our eyes lol.


----------



## candysmum

Morning all well we all have our eyes open today apart from Lupi who has them firmly shut not even started to open!

They are all trying to bark today OH WHAT A NOISE!/ and i was well impressed as i noticed they all walked to the newpaper side of the whelping box peed and then went back to the other side to sleep. candy wouln't lay on the fresh newpaper to feed though so i have had to put a sheet on it for now. but they seem to know where to pee!!!

Quick question Chunk and Lone wolf have both had heads in mums food licking at it. when do you think i should put a bowl in the whelping box for them to "taste" i was thinking 3 weeks which is next week but i'm not totally sure how to go about it. should i just put a bowl in and see who ventures to it at first?


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi Trish
Im amazed at how well all your pups are coming on in leaps & bounds.
You have been so blessed 

I don't know what to say about weaning them, but think I would wait till 3 weeks. Maybe start feeding Candy outside of the whelping box so the pups don't even get to see or smell it just yet ??

Thanks for the explanation about the KC papers. That is a real shame and infuriating for you. 
I have always had a KC papers at the time of purchase, it takes 10mins for the breeder to register the litter. Especially now it can be done online.

I hope you succeed in gaining KC registration for Candy then you can register your litter as well.*


----------



## candysmum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi Trish
> Im amazed at how well all your pups are coming on in leaps & bounds.
> You have been so blessed
> 
> I don't know what to say about weaning them, but think I would wait till 3 weeks. Maybe start feeding Candy outside of the whelping box so the pups don't even get to see or smell it just yet ??
> 
> Thanks for the explanation about the KC papers. That is a real shame and infuriating for you.
> I have always had a KC papers at the time of purchase, it takes 10mins for the breeder to register the litter. Especially now it can be done online.
> 
> I hope you succeed in gaining KC registration for Candy then you can register your litter as well.*


I hope i do too. talking to a solicitor about it now as it will be better for them to go in than me stating i will do court at least it looks more threatening!

I have started to feed candy outside the box now as well as i dont want poorly tummys.

But i knwo the fun is just around the corner. the barking is so funny. and Lilly trys to play with candy's ear its lovily to see. and when candy gets in the box curls up and then sticks her nose and face into the middle of the whole litter to cuddle them its beautiful


----------



## Lucysmom

HI,
Candys mother is registered herself and there were no breeding restrictions on her?
sorry to ask but sometimes people say that dogs can be registered and they are not.

hopefully you will get this sorted out soon


hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## candysmum

Lucysmom said:


> HI,
> Candys mother is registered herself and there were no breeding restrictions on her?
> sorry to ask but sometimes people say that dogs can be registered and they are not.
> 
> hopefully you will get this sorted out soon
> 
> hugs
> 
> Rachel and the gang!


Yes candys mum is registered Whitsbury lady lupin and my breeders mum BRED candys mum and the KC didn't state an restrictions we are in the process of finding out WHY candy wasn't registered until then i have to just say the breeder never registered her as everything else she has said has panned out as true. the age of the dog the names, I dont know if i could chase up the bear hearing test of someone elses litter though. but she would of gone where i have to go so i might see is a memeber of staff remember the litter.

If i come to the bridge that Candy can't be registered then she will be spayed as much as she is a good mother and i have a beautiful litter that has so far seemed to have improved on candy as unregistered they aren't going to get me very far! so i will have to put my Breeding career on hold until i cna get me a new dalmatian of a great standard and temp with her paperwork. in tacked! But that sadly wont be until Misty (our old girl Greyhound rescue) has sadly left for rainbow bridge which i hope if a few years yet.


----------



## emmisoli

candysmum said:


> Morning all well we all have our eyes open today apart from Lupi who has them firmly shut not even started to open!
> 
> They are all trying to bark today OH WHAT A NOISE!/ and i was well impressed as i noticed they all walked to the newpaper side of the whelping box peed and then went back to the other side to sleep. candy wouln't lay on the fresh newpaper to feed though so i have had to put a sheet on it for now. but they seem to know where to pee!!!
> 
> Quick question Chunk and Lone wolf have both had heads in mums food licking at it. when do you think i should put a bowl in the whelping box for them to "taste" i was thinking 3 weeks which is next week but i'm not totally sure how to go about it. should i just put a bowl in and see who ventures to it at first?


I would think 2 1/2 weeks would be ok if they are already paying an interest and being a larger breed rather than smaller. I know that the breeder of my dog started between the age of 2 1/2 and 3 weeks. Let us know how they get on and don't forget the pics


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hi Trish,

I usually start weaning my pups aroung 3 weeks of age using a good quality mince meat. Some take to it like a duck to water. Others are slower. If this is the case, try putting a very small bit into their mouth., letting them get the taste for it. Or putting some on your finger and letting them lick at it. They get there eventually. The first week at least I use something flat (a large tupperware lid - they love to walk all over it lol) and then I progress onto using the weana feeda (I think these are bril) using puppy kibble soaked and mashed. I then gradually progress to dry food. You have to keep your eye on them as a lot of them like to swop about then you won't know who's had what. All great fun though. Good luck.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

I have started to feed candy outside the box now as well as i dont want poorly tummys.

But i knwo the fun is just around the corner. the barking is so funny. and Lilly trys to play with candy's ear its lovily to see. and when candy gets in the box curls up and then sticks her nose and face into the middle of the whole litter to cuddle them its beautiful

*
I think that is probablly the best way till they are old enough, would worry me about upset tums or choking. Your doing so well 

Have you managed to do a little video clip for us all to share :drool:
Would love to see them trying to woof *


----------



## LadyFrenchies

I cant believe how big they are already, the 2 weeks have flown past, they look so cute and adorable, and i cant believe theve opened their eyes, they will be running around soon lol, i looked at the birth photos and the new photos and i cant believe how much they have changed, well done Candy and Trish, and congrats on the little bundles of joy coming on so greatly... xox


----------



## trekkiemo

3 weeks old to start weening is best . I start by putting a dish of puppy milk in to see if they are all ready to start .Once they are all taking some I thicken it a little by adding some soaked dry puppy food liquidised ,a little thicker each 3-4 feeds until they are able to eat it thick.I do add tinned puppy food too.This usually takes 3-4 days .After about a week I leave a dish of unsoaked puppy kibble to see if they want it that way,they always do.
My puppies leave home eating normal dry puppy food with meat ,tinned or not.


----------



## candysmum

thanks guys i will be starting at 3 weeks as planned. 

xx


----------



## reddogsX3

haven't had my puppy fix for ages it seeems NEED PICS lol

wendy


----------



## candysmum

ok here are the 3 boys these were taken 2nd april via webcam so sorry they aren't great pics.

CHunk:















Lone Wolf:















Rollo:


----------



## candysmum

last one of rollo:








i'll take some more of the girls tomorrow when i am sat here doing nothing!!!


----------



## emmisoli

wow they are getting enormous lol....Candy must be doing a fine job :thumbup1: oh and of course you for waiting on her hand and foot to keep her well fed and watered


----------



## umber

Hey Trish they look fantastic really great to see them doing well!


----------



## BubblegumQueen

They have grown so quick. Great pics they are looking lovely


----------



## ruth9

They are getting so big now. My Dal is on the small side and I don't think she was much bigger than your babies are now when she was 8 weeks old! I want one sooooo badly.


----------



## Guest

Wow they've gotten big!! :yikes: gorgeous lil things  are you allowed to keep the one you wanted yet?


----------



## reddogsX3

awwwwww they are soooo cute

wtg candy


----------



## Guest

aww wow they are amazing and they got lil spots to so cute...
i gotta stop looking at the picturers of you pups trish as i really want one lol..
well done candy again and trish lol xxx


----------



## noushka05

they're growing so quickly! & theyre getting Cuter by the day!:001_wub:


----------



## Fleur

The boys all look great, you can really see their spots now.
Thx for all the updates - keep them coming.


----------



## doggiesgalore

Awh Trish, All three are so handsome and they've grown so much. 
Thank you for 1/3rd of my puppy fix.:laugh:
Looking forward to seeing pics ofall the girls.
Has the protential owner of Lupi contacted you as yet?
If I was you and don't hear from them by the time she's 4 weeks then I'd definitely be keeping her. 
Hopefully you can get round the oh


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone well i have some good news and bad.

Well I think Lupi is going to london but until the lady comes to PICK i can't be sure.

One person STILL has not contacted me and i have tried to contact them this morning to no avail thats one of the girls.

AND i had a email this morning that someone else now can't take a dog as they are having to move into rented accommedation which means they can't take one of the BOYS so it looks like i have one of each left to sell. 

I have contacted the last peron on my list that wanted a boy to see if they still want one but heard nothing back yet. and the person before that put a deposit down yesterday on a pup  

So it looks like Lone Wolf as everyone loves ROllo and chunk and out of the girls i dont know. Maybe i will get one of my babies LOL.


----------



## candysmum

ok here are the girls PLEASE note i have a dalmatian clock on the wall! just like to point out my cool clock the eyes move as it ticks LOL

Cindy:















Lilly:


----------



## candysmum

Lucky:















Lupi: ONLY Liver and White in the litter


----------



## candysmum

Seren:















Stardust:


----------



## reddogsX3

they are all sooo adorable that is why i couldn't breed i would never wanna give em up lol


----------



## candysmum

Thank you they are VERY adorable. i dont want to part with any of them!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*They are HUGE & very adorable 
Seren is a sweetheart :001_tt1:

But all so sweet.

Love all the new puppy pics*


----------



## Vixie

aww Trish the boys and the girls are all stunning and gotten soooooo big, they are gorgeous, so jealous right now lol


----------



## candysmum

I had to take this just now. Candy Stood on Lucky as she got out of the whelping box so i picked her up to check her out she then fell asleep on my lap:









ONCE UPON A TIME.................. Candy could sit on my lap like this and she still tries


----------



## vizzy24

They look great, they are really big pups!!!!!


----------



## Becky86

They are beautiful, well done to mum xxx


----------



## Fleur

Lucky looks very comfy on your lap. Bless her.


----------



## candysmum

Fleur said:


> Lucky looks very comfy on your lap. Bless her.


she was but i had to move her when candy opened the back door and it was getting cold in here as candy wouldn't shut the door behind her!


----------



## Tigerneko

candysmum said:


> I had to take this just now. Candy Stood on Lucky as she got out of the whelping box so i picked her up to check her out she then fell asleep on my lap:
> 
> View attachment 19394
> 
> 
> ONCE UPON A TIME.................. Candy could sit on my lap like this and she still tries


aww, I haven't checked on this thread for a while now.... I can't believe how big they are!!! And they've got their spots   

btw I think you have the same laptop as me LOL

is it an Acer with a sparkly blue lid?


----------



## Vixie

aww ahe looks so cute fast asleep on your lap, I bet you didnt want to move to close the door lol


----------



## gillieworm

They are absolutely gorgeous, and sooooo big, I love to see big, healthy, chunky pups


----------



## doggiesgalore

Thank you Trish for my full puppy fix. 
Wow they are all so scrumptious and very beautiful. Are they starting to show their personalities as yet?
I'm soz to hear a couple of the intended owners cannot home the puppies now. Unfortunately, these things happen; and it's best it happens now than after they've taken them on. But hopefully you will soon find two new forever lovings homes for them both before they are old enough to leave the nest (so to speak).
Did the people from London say they were interested specifically in Lupi then?


----------



## candysmum

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww, I haven't checked on this thread for a while now.... I can't believe how big they are!!! And they've got their spots
> 
> btw I think you have the same laptop as me LOL
> 
> is it an Acer with a sparkly blue lid?


yes its the Acer aspire 7730 LOL i am a blue freak which is why i got it not for all the fancy stuff on it!


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Thank you Trish for my full puppy fix.
> Wow they are all so scrumptious and very beautiful. Are they starting to show their personalities as yet?
> I'm soz to hear a couple of the intended owners cannot home the puppies now. Unfortunately, these things happen; and it's best it happens now than after they've taken them on. But hopefully you will soon find two new forever lovings homes for them both before they are old enough to leave the nest (so to speak).
> Did the people from London say they were interested specifically in Lupi then?


no she said as long as she had a healthy pup she didn't mind what pup she got. shes a very nice lady she used to have a collie. But i have had a phone call from a friends aunt who wants a liver girl and as she is the only liver and a girl i think she may have found her forever home.

which means i have the Boy left.


----------



## partybunnie

candysmum said:


> I had to take this just now. Candy Stood on Lucky as she got out of the whelping box so i picked her up to check her out she then fell asleep on my lap:
> 
> View attachment 19394
> 
> 
> ONCE UPON A TIME.................. Candy could sit on my lap like this and she still tries


All of my pups together are smaller than Lucky.


----------



## candysmum

partybunnie said:


> All of my pups together are smaller than Lucky.


LOL bless. and Lucky isnt even the biggest Chunk is LOL


----------



## candysmum

they are 3 weeks tomorrow so about 1pm ish i pulped up some puppy biscuits with whelpi. and they were all in there, cindy covered herself and stuck her foot in it. they were havigna whale of a time licking each other and the shouts when it was all gone were deafing.

Candy then got in and fed them. 

Stardust was looking at me so imade kissing noises and she barked at me so i got her toy and squeeked it to her left and she turned to look at it and the same with the right so i am hoping thats a good sign.

Their hearing test is on the 21st april at 11.30. I need to be there for 11. so leaving mine at about 10am with 10 dogs in my car trying to work out how i'm going to get everyone there safely I have a box but i think they are going to be two big for them all in there. 

I only have the one boy left WHICH i may have sold just need the people to get back to me.

Oh yeah and they are all going to the new paper and peeing and then back to the bed. so bed is staying dry now unless candy digs it up and shoved it everywhere


----------



## candysmum

OK first time we ate solids


----------



## candysmum

more solids: stardust and chunk were sleeping but they did have some before it all went.


----------



## candysmum

First time they started to play:


----------



## candysmum

last one:


----------



## archiebaby

wow trish havent they grown! all them little spots!!! simply adorable!


----------



## Freyja

Ahhhhhhhhh I remember the first time my pups had solids.They had more food all over them than they ate


----------



## doggiesgalore

Wow Trish, those pics are so wicked. Just adored looking at them all, several times may I add. They really look like they enjoyed themselves, which is great for their first taster.
I've been showing my 4 year granddaughter Caitlin the pics, explaining these puppies are dalamations. She told me she knew what they were but wanted to know where they all are. I told her that was all of them. She said 'no nanna theres 101 dalamations':001_smile: lol. What could I say to that, bless her.
Look forward to tomorrows report.


----------



## candysmum

Freyja said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I remember the first time my pups had solids.They had more food all over them than they ate


First time i put whelpi milk on the plate cindy rolled in it and was DRIPPING!

Chunk sat IN the food enough to say its MINE!

cindy today put her front feet in as i left it in the dog bowl they were all fine with it just it wasn't BIG enough for them all to get round.


----------



## petjeffery

bless thay so sweet i want one i really want one lol



candysmum said:


> Well today was the day these little darlings entered the world. They all look like they are going to be black and white. so the liver gene didn't fall. But until they colour up i wont be sure be an interesting ride!!
> 
> and as you all shared thir progress into the world i thought you might want to follow them for the next 8 weeks.
> 
> Boy, Head, @ 2.42am weighing 17.4oz Biggest in the litter named him CHUNK
> Girl, Head @ 3.00am weighing 14.1oz named Lily
> Girl, Bum @ 5.30am weighing 14.2oz bum. name Lucky (as her cord snapped)
> Boy, Bum @ 6.10am weighing 13.8oz name Rollo
> Girl, bum, @ 6.45am weighing 14.9 name Star Dust
> Girl, Bum @ 7.00am weighing 13.5oz (this is the runt) name Sky
> Boy, Bum @ 7.35am weighing 16.3oz Name Lone Wolf
> Girl, Head, @ 7.55am weighing 13.8oz Name Seren
> Girl, head @ 9.30am weighing 15.1oz Name Lupi
> 
> I would like you to meet Chunk First born given his name because he is the largest. he also PULLed his afterbirth out to get to mums boob. i know whos going to be the greedy one in this litte already.
> 
> View attachment 18277
> View attachment 18278
> 
> 
> Then came his sister Lilly. Her name is by my best friends hubby who drove me to the stud dog. She is also the loudest one. lilly was born with a black patch on her right eye
> 
> View attachment 18279
> View attachment 18280
> 
> 
> And as i can only add 5 pictures to each message i'll start anothe rone or the next couple HEHE


----------



## vizzy24

they look so cute I cant believe they are weaning already it has gone so fast.


----------



## Vixie

what great pictures, they are growing up so quickly and coming on so well, they are stunning and so cute in those pics


----------



## Georges Mum

wow wow!!! i haven't seen them since they were born!! They have spots!!!
My goodness you and Candy have done a fab job - all looking superb with their weights!
Are you enjoying being the dogs' mother???
How fun they are playing now!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## gillieworm

aaaaaaawwwwwww this is the best age. I so want to come round to yours Trish and have a play and cuddle with the pups and Candy :yesnod:

They are looks absolutely fab, and the piccies of them feeding looks more civilised than I was expecting lol


----------



## candysmum

well the ND tubs are coming in handy as little bowls i have been saving them from misty and candys dinners and they are great for the pups "Slop" 

they are all eating and i weighed them again today 1st time in a week and OH MY i don't think i will be weighing them for much longer i can't get them in the bowl and i have nothing else to weigh them in!!

may end up being kitchen bowl on bathroom scales!

Chunk is now 82.0oz
lilly is now 61.6oz
lucky is now 70.2oz
rollo is now 72.0oz
stardust is now 72.9oz
cindy is now 67.4oz
lonewolf is now 77.8oz
seren is now 71.9oz
lupi is now 73.7oz

I have been puting boiling water into puppy biscuits and leting it get really soft then i have added whelpi and smashed it with the potato smasher. 

then added some more water to slop it a little more. 

I think i will start to thinken it up from sunday (ish) and have 3 meals soon too 

ANyone have a ROUGH timetable on how they have done it so i have a ROUGH idea when to do what. 

they are all snuggled up sleeping. they had a little wonder around my dinning room all Yapping while they were doing it while i cleaned out the whelping box. going to get hubby to take the pig rails out over the weekend as they are getting so big they wont fit under them soon. 

They are 3 weeks today i only have 5 weeks left of my babies.


----------



## candysmum

I have now sold LoneWolf. (protentally) once i meet them they sound lovely, have 2 children if they go on holiday he would either go to family or to a kennel, he does a lot of running and Wolf will be going with him. 

Sounds great they sound great i fired questions and he answered he asked me some and I answered. 

NOW the all important hearing test on the 21st. DUN DUN DURRRRRRRN


----------



## carol

candysmum said:


> I have now sold LoneWolf. (protentally) once i meet them they sound lovely, have 2 children if they go on holiday he would either go to family or to a kennel, he does a lot of running and Wolf will be going with him.
> 
> Sounds great they sound great i fired questions and he answered he asked me some and I answered.
> 
> NOW the all important hearing test on the 21st. DUN DUN DURRRRRRRN


oh they are adorable but then they are dals they would be  

good luck on the ear test thats the worse part make sure you got fingernails to chew on  lol lol


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> oh they are adorable but then they are dals they would be
> 
> good luck on the ear test thats the worse part make sure you got fingernails to chew on  lol lol


nails i dont have any of them not with my kids and the dogs etc they are so brittle they break before they have had chance to even look ling  I SO wish they would grow.


----------



## carol

lol lol take something to chew on


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> lol lol take something to chew on


is it that scary? I'm dreading getting 10 dogs in there and the hour drive! let alone the test itself! what if te pups dont want to sit still and dont want to go to sleep? what if they decide its time to play?

OH NO!!!!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore

carol said:


> lol lol take something to chew on


Hey, what about a hide chew lol
Soz, just my sense of human surfacing again :lol:


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> is it that scary? I'm dreading getting 10 dogs in there and the hour drive! let alone the test itself! what if te pups dont want to sit still and dont want to go to sleep? what if they decide its time to play?
> 
> OH NO!!!!!!


Totally understand how you feel Trish. I'm taking five of my dogs to be heart tested on Saturday. Thats about an hours journery to get there too. Then your all in suspense wondering if everything is gonna go ok. You dread receiving bad news. So its all fingers and paws crossed that it isn't - for both of us.


----------



## Fleur

Great pics, they all look fab, it's lovely to see all the spots now.
And it wonderful to see them playing.
Hope all goes well for the hearing test.


----------



## vizzy24

Where are you getting them tested? There was a lady just outside Winchester that used to do hearing tests. When I went with my friend to get her aus cattle dogs hearing tested, we took one in at a time I stayed with them in the car and we swapped one in one out sort of thing. She had 7 and it didnt take that long proabably 5 mins a pup if that, she was very efficient. Good luck


----------



## justenuf

Just caught up with Candys pups.......they are adorable........I want one......or 2, or 3 !!!!! Well done, you're doing a great job x


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Where are you getting them tested? There was a lady just outside Winchester that used to do hearing tests. When I went with my friend to get her aus cattle dogs hearing tested, we took one in at a time I stayed with them in the car and we swapped one in one out sort of thing. She had 7 and it didnt take that long proabably 5 mins a pup if that, she was very efficient. Good luck


seadown vets in southampton.

I am hoping my best mates hubby is still coming with me as he was going to drive us thre etc so i could sit with candy and the pups or be on hand for them all.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> seadown vets in southampton.
> 
> I am hoping my best mates hubby is still coming with me as he was going to drive us thre etc so i could sit with candy and the pups or be on hand for them all.


we just left them all in the car and took them out one by one, they didnt get the chance to get excited or escape then lol


----------



## candysmum

I would rather have them all close by esspecially if i end up going on my own may have to get some vet nurses to help bring the Gang in. lol.

i'm sure i will work something out that or i will DRIVE my car threw the door at the vets and they can do it that way LOL i'm sure they wont like that though!!!!


----------



## Sophiex

Aww they're getting so big and they're gorgeous.  I bet it's noisy in your house!


----------



## candysmum

Sophiex said:


> Aww they're getting so big and they're gorgeous.  I bet it's noisy in your house!


when they are out of the whelping box yes they dont know what to do. they wander and yap while walking around pee and poo all over the floor (Mainly on the newspaper i put down) and a few of them (chunk, Stardust and Lonewolf) have eaten must HARD biscuits so i dont think it will be long before they are all eating fully solid food rather than the ones soaked in water.


----------



## candysmum

hi guys well a puppy update then:

Well the puppies are bright i'll give them that.

pretty much paper trained, eating mums hard biscuits and they have worked out how to get OUT of the whelping box 

I was washing up and candy and Misty were eating their dinner. Next minute i had Lilly around my feet Kids were in the bath walked in the dinning room to have Lucky just outside and stardust half over the door!.

the can come over to me now if i am by the door or while they have the run of the dinning room. 

First 2 times they had the run of the dinning room is was a mass of noise as they were all scared and shouting. 

Today however they want the dinning room and were happy to run around it pull the curatins and play. 

They all seem to respond to the squeaky toys some turn to look at it others come over and sniff it and some have backed away from it so i am hoping this is a good response and means the 21st will be fully good news. 

they are all happy to be cuddled and loved and i always get kisses from who ever is on my lap. stardust and seren love Rachel both were yapping the other day and she put them both on her lap and they went to sleep yet i had tried that as they were making such a noise!
Happy easter all.


----------



## Fleur

Happy Easter to you to
Sounds like your house is now bedlam
It's good to hear the pups are doing so well.


----------



## candysmum

morning all well its a beautiful warm day so i opened the back door while th epups where running around the house Lilly has got to the hallway everyone else has stayed in the dinning room Lucky has gone to the kitchen

Candy was stood by the back door outside nad she lead them all out into the garden so we had all 11 dogs in the garden the pups stayed on the pattio by the back door seren and lucky went the furthest and that was to me as i was hangin gout the washing. 

Next door stuck her head over the fence as she heard them adn candy started to bark at her and ran over to the fence to say hello its a 6 ft fence our side but next doors side its more 3 1/2 foot as her garden is higher.

they are all knackered now and sleeping back in the whelping box But for how long is the question!


----------



## reddogs

How lovely and it is nice weather for them too

enjoy the temporary peace


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hi Trish, So pleased to hear how well the pups are doing.
It's great when they can go outside. Some are ready to explore while others are more cautious. Would be great if the weather stays good. You could possibly let them go outside more and, hopefully, they will learn to go a toilet out there, especially if you teach them a word like wee. Thats how I taught my litters and most were dry by the time they went to their new homes.


----------



## Fleur

Great to hear the puppies were able to go out in the garden, it's lovely to hear about their different personalities.
I hope the weather stays good so you can spend lots of time out enjoying the sun together.


----------



## candysmum

here are some pictures i just took

Cindy i took loads off she is like her mum when it comes to the camera

Chunk:








Lilly:








Lucky:








Rollo:








Stardust:


----------



## candysmum

all these are of Cindy:


----------



## candysmum

here are the last 3

Lone Wolf:








Seren:








Lupi:








and then Candy with the Crew behind her.


----------



## Fleur

Cindy definately loves the camera - LOL :biggrin5::biggrin5:
The puppies are all beautiful and growing so fast - they look like proper Dallies now!!:biggrin5:


----------



## doggiesgalore

Oh Trish, thanks for that tremendous puppy fix. I feel all the better for seeing them all. You take such beautiful photographs. The one with Candy and all her puppies is superb - I'd frame that and put it on my wall if I was you. Its so bril!

The puppies get better looking every time I see them, if thats possible.

Oh and isn't Cindy the one you said didn't look like she had many spots.

I don't know if it's the brown spots - but I adore Lupi. Has someone claim her now or are you still trying to get the oh to let you keep her?

Whats there individual little personalaties like?

Hugs and kisses for all of them and an extra one for Candy for being such a wonderful mum.


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Oh Trish, thanks for that tremendous puppy fix. I feel all the better for seeing them all. You take such beautiful photographs. The one with Candy and all her puppies is superb - I'd frame that and put it on my wall if I was you. Its so bril!
> 
> The puppies get better looking every time I see them, if thats possible.
> 
> Oh and isn't Cindy the one you said didn't look like she had many spots.
> 
> I don't know if it's the brown spots - but I adore Lupi. Has someone claim her now or are you still trying to get the oh to let you keep her?
> 
> Whats there individual little personalaties like?
> 
> Hugs and kisses for all of them and an extra one for Candy for being such a wonderful mum.


wel the hint with the pictures I'm a photographer so comes easy to me.

Lupi i thought had very few spots but i think its where she is liver they took longer to show up.

OK CHUNK Food any kind as long as he can eat it

Lilly explores everywhere and is very bright

Lucky is the funny one that runs everywhere adn baths in the water bowls well also yapping at the bowls

Rollo is very laid back

Stardust is very playful and so cute when she sits and give you her paw

Cindy is also playful and she will happily sit and be cuddled will climb in one of the kids lpas for cuddles

Lonewolf is still very shy will sit back and watch the others

Seren is one to sit and watch too shes also the quite one

Lupi is the Nutty one totally crazy, growls, yaps and everythign tried to catch her shadow funny girl!


----------



## Guest

Hey you, haven't caught up in ages.

The pups are looking awesomely beautiful. Looks like they are keeping you busy, haven't seen you on Idle Chat for ages xx

You might have already said this but are you going to let people choose their puppy or are you going to allocate them?


----------



## candysmum

rainy said:


> Hey you, haven't caught up in ages.
> 
> The pups are looking awesomely beautiful. Looks like they are keeping you busy, haven't seen you on Idle Chat for ages xx
> 
> You might have already said this but are you going to let people choose their puppy or are you going to allocate them?


they are picking them but i had an idea on who was getting who anyway so far i have been right

I knew who Lupi was going to as shes the liver
I knew Chuck was goign to the first lady on the list had a feeling
I knew Rollo was going to the last man on the list again a feeling
SO that left Wolf (who got a home via advertising again)
Lilly i had a feeling was going down the road and low and behold when they came out sunday they picked Lilly
Lucky is off to london and again i had a feeling she would be
Stardust and seren left! 
I have a feeling the people coming wednesday are going to pick stardust which leaves the last people on sunday Seren.

Mum and dad of course has Cindy.

have been busy Rainy with doing my Key skills in maths and english so i can get into uni next year, my psycology, 4 kids off school, hubby off work, and the pups i find i have no time to breath.
i will be glad once they are all back at school / work i will have some spare time again but i have a sad sad sad time ahead i only have 4 weeks and 4 days left with the pups


----------



## gillieworm

Aaawww they are gorgeous, does Rollo have blue eyes?


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> wel the hint with the pictures I'm a photographer so comes easy to me.
> 
> Lupi i thought had very few spots but i think its where she is liver they took longer to show up.
> 
> OK CHUNK Food any kind as long as he can eat it
> 
> Lilly explores everywhere and is very bright
> 
> Lucky is the funny one that runs everywhere adn baths in the water bowls well also yapping at the bowls
> 
> Rollo is very laid back
> 
> Stardust is very playful and so cute when she sits and give you her paw
> 
> Cindy is also playful and she will happily sit and be cuddled will climb in one of the kids lpas for cuddles
> 
> Lonewolf is still very shy will sit back and watch the others
> 
> Seren is one to sit and watch too shes also the quite one
> 
> Lupi is the Nutty one totally crazy, growls, yaps and everythign tried to catch her shadow funny girl!


der!!! how dumb am I (please don't answer that any one). Here you have 'my photography' at the bottom of your page and hey I never noticed until you told me your a photographer (too busy reading and looking at pics of the puppies - well you've gotta get your priorities right lol). Just took a peek - photos are bril. If I lived nearer I would have booked a session with you for my dogs and my grandkids.

Thanks for giving me a taste of what the puppies personalities are like. Its fab isn't it watching them grow into their own personality. Just one of the joys of breeding:smile5:


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> der!!! how dumb am I (please don't answer that any one). Here you have 'my photography' at the bottom of your page and hey I never noticed until you told me your a photographer (too busy reading and looking at pics of the puppies - well you've gotta get your priorities right lol). Just took a peek - photos are bril. If I lived nearer I would have booked a session with you for my dogs and my grandkids.
> 
> Thanks for giving me a taste of what the puppies personalities are like. Its fab isn't it watching them grow into their own personality. Just one of the joys of breeding:smile5:


Rollo does seem to have blue eyes and Chunk has one blue and one brown WHICH i think is a little bizzare as mum has brown and dad had amber and i believe candys mum had brown too.

well I have a clean whelping box as i cleaned it out but the rest of the house is a mess i have had all 9 puppies running free they have loved it and so have the kids the puppies have bene playing and running and the kids have been squealling and squeaking toys they have watched the washing machine heard the tv and all seem quite happy they have all climbed on mums bed which i have put in the kitchen so i can clean the dinning rooma nd gone to sleep

I have made up their food today and i have made it with a little crunch in the middle so its soft on the outside and they have to bite the last bit. they have all had their noses in mums biscuits and been eating them so i thought the next step was in order. goign to put some puppy milk down too so they start lapping from a dish then slowly weaken the milk to water

This has been rather easy so far its scary.!!


----------



## reddogsX3

awwww they are all absolutely gorgeous and candy looks sooooooooo pround. she is such a good mum


----------



## candysmum

ok so i was right again Stardust is going to twickenham and she will be recalled Sloe. 

she was sleeping most the time they were here and the minute they left she decided to play i even took pictures to prove it!!

little monkey


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous pics thanks for sharing! Aww I want one!

Love the pic of Mummy with pups behind too. How old are they now?xxx


----------



## candysmum

louise5031 said:


> Gorgeous pics thanks for sharing! Aww I want one!
> 
> Love the pic of Mummy with pups behind too. How old are they now?xxx


they are 4 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Awww Rollo's gorgeous! I may sound daft here but will he keep the blue eyes? Or do they change?


----------



## ruth9

My Dalmatian, Poppy, has one blue eye and one brown.


----------



## candysmum

RoseForTheDead said:


> Awww Rollo's gorgeous! I may sound daft here but will he keep the blue eyes? Or do they change?


i believe he will keep them as the others have brown but chunk has bi eyes one brown adn one blue. i have NO idea where the blue came from as candy is Brown and dad was amber. i was expecting brown and amber not blue LOL.


----------



## Shazach

candysmum said:


> here are some pictures i just took
> 
> Cindy i took loads off she is like her mum when it comes to the camera
> 
> Chunk:
> View attachment 19956
> 
> 
> Lilly:
> View attachment 19955
> 
> 
> Lucky:
> View attachment 19957
> 
> 
> Rollo:
> View attachment 19958
> 
> 
> Stardust:
> View attachment 19959


Just so gorgeous  Thanks you fed my puppy cravings for today. Sh xx


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> i believe he will keep them as the others have brown but chunk has bi eyes one brown adn one blue. i have NO idea where the blue came from as candy is Brown and dad was amber. i was expecting brown and amber not blue LOL.


Lol awww!


----------



## PoisonGirl

I can't believe how fast they are growing! Hardly seems long ago I was running back to the laptop every 10 mins to see if they were here yet! 

Loving the pics, well done Candy for being such a good mum 

xxx


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> they are 4 weeks tomorrow


Gosh, I cannot believe how quickly that time as flown by. It just seems the other day we were glued to our computers/lap tops waiting for news of the imminent birth.


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Gosh, I cannot believe how quickly that time as flown by. It just seems the other day we were glued to our computers/lap tops waiting for news of the imminent birth.


i know i can't believe i only have 4 weeks left with them. theya re all eating solids nicely adn drinking from a plate. and candy feds them sometimes either after a meal or between (bascally when she feels like feeding now)

only time she is worried about them is when theya re yelping to get out the whelping box but can't because i have put the door on (now i have to put the door on or they all escape!) BUT with a leap she can still get in as she has shown us. then she LEAPS back out as she knows they are just being nosie.


----------



## candysmum

oh my what a night

I had puppies yapping and howling ALL NIGHT becasue the wanted out of the whelping box candy tried feeding them and getting on her bed then they got out and started yapping at the gate they just didn't want to stay in the dinning room at all last night. i fed them hard feed, candy feed them i think even she got annoyed as she barked at them at one point. 

i think i had a total of 3 hours sleep!


----------



## gillieworm

candysmum said:


> oh my what a night
> 
> I had puppies yapping and howling ALL NIGHT becasue the wanted out of the whelping box candy tried feeding them and getting on her bed then they got out and started yapping at the gate they just didn't want to stay in the dinning room at all last night. i fed them hard feed, candy feed them i think even she got annoyed as she barked at them at one point.
> 
> i think i had a total of 3 hours sleep!


Ouch not good!! Sounds like you have a demanding bunch there :lol:


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> Ouch not good!! Sounds like you have a demanding bunch there :lol:


just a ring leader if you shut her up they all shut up. Stardust is the ring leader and when you got her quite the others all settled down but when she started again they all started. in the end i think me and candy just trie to turn our hearing off!


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hi Trish, If you haven't already, try covering the whelping box with a blanket or towel once you've put them to bed at night. This is what I do with mine and they usually get to know its time for sleepy byes now.


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Trish, If you haven't already, try covering the whelping box with a blanket or towel once you've put them to bed at night. This is what I do with mine and they usually get to know its time for sleepy byes now.


oh what a good idea! i had it covered while they were opening their eyes. i dont think candy is feeding them at night now but she sleeps in the dinning room with them and feeds them at about 6/7am


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hi Trish, Just wondering if you tried covering them and if so, did work???


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Trish, Just wondering if you tried covering them and if so, did work???


yes i tried no it didn't 3 hours later they (lilly, stardust and rollo) where still HOWLING.

I brought a bed like mums and ut it in the box incase it was the bed the liked after they and mum had laid on it all night and still howled etc. last night i ended up letting them have the dinning rooma dn they were happy until the realeased the gate was shut and they wanted the kitchen too. i think bascally they have decided they like running around my house and they dont want to be in the dinning room for bed BUT i let them howl and yap this am at 7am i put them all in the whelping box with the door on (they can't get out with the door on) cleaned up the dinning room so the children could have breakfast and did they howl the kids were sat with their hands over their ears once they had finished i shut the gate so no one could go in the dinning room hubby went to watch F1 the kids went to play and i went to bed (i had put th epuppies food in their box too and let them howl for an hour or so and the did settle but they NEVER settle at night.

Im stuck! they are adorable and lvoely in the day love runnign and playing chasing the mop, th hoover and watching the washing machine.

tonight is feeding them about 1 hour before we go to bed and put them all to bed then too so they have an hour to howl it out before we go to bed and Hope they settle shortly after we have gone to bed.


----------



## gillieworm

Sounds like the new owners will have fun at night if they are keeping you up when they are all together :lol:


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> yes i tried no it didn't 3 hours later they (lilly, stardust and rollo) where still HOWLING.
> 
> I brought a bed like mums and ut it in the box incase it was the bed the liked after they and mum had laid on it all night and still howled etc. last night i ended up letting them have the dinning rooma dn they were happy until the realeased the gate was shut and they wanted the kitchen too. i think bascally they have decided they like running around my house and they dont want to be in the dinning room for bed BUT i let them howl and yap this am at 7am i put them all in the whelping box with the door on (they can't get out with the door on) cleaned up the dinning room so the children could have breakfast and did they howl the kids were sat with their hands over their ears once they had finished i shut the gate so no one could go in the dinning room hubby went to watch F1 the kids went to play and i went to bed (i had put th epuppies food in their box too and let them howl for an hour or so and the did settle but they NEVER settle at night.
> 
> Im stuck! they are adorable and lvoely in the day love runnign and playing chasing the mop, th hoover and watching the washing machine.
> 
> tonight is feeding them about 1 hour before we go to bed and put them all to bed then too so they have an hour to howl it out before we go to bed and Hope they settle shortly after we have gone to bed.


Just a thought, how about taking them out into the garden and playing with them before settling them down into their crate and covering them for the night. Maybe this may tirer them out enough for them to settle. May or may not work. But what have you to loose??? In th meantime you may loose your sanity


----------



## Fleur

Great to hear the pups are so healthy and doing well.
Just hope you manage to get a full nights sleep soon.


----------



## candysmum

well feeding them and then shutting them up an hour before we go to bed seemed to work i had 2 nights of sleep so far. also they are not sleeping in the dinning room as they can get out the box anyway. and candy uses the box to get away from them as they can't get back in it!


Question: When should i let candy sleep in our room so the puppies aren't with her at night? Candy is refusing to feed a lot now she is also so sore on her teats bless her.

i weighted them all on thursday and they have put on loads of weight

The get wormed again this tursday adn weighted

they are drinking water and very watered down puppy milk, eating hard biscuits and meat, playing in the garden, CHunk used the garden as his toilet yesterday was great!

they stand by the back door not sure if to go out or not. they play with the toys and the kids, the try to run, the rip up the newspaper that is on the floor for them. 

Hearing test tomorrow i'm pretty scared but i am 99% sure they can all hear as they responed to so much eg hoover coming on, banging the mop, the washing machine etc etc


----------



## gillieworm

candysmum said:


> Question: When should i let candy sleep in our room so the puppies aren't with her at night? Candy is refusing to feed a lot now she is also so sore on her teats bless her.


A few breeders I know do it from about 4 weeks old, if she's not feeding them anyway and is saw (which isn't surprising with puppy teeth) try her out, she'll soon let you know if she isn't happy leaving them.

Good luck with tomorrows hearing test - what time are they booked in?


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> A few breeders I know do it from about 4 weeks old, if she's not feeding them anyway and is saw (which isn't surprising with puppy teeth) try her out, she'll soon let you know if she isn't happy leaving them.
> 
> Good luck with tomorrows hearing test - what time are they booked in?


11.30am i leave home just before 10.


----------



## vizzy24

Good luck!!!!!I am sure everything will be fine


----------



## Guest

Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed but I'm sure they'll be fine xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

It depends really Trish. All the pups need to be feeding ok and mum not feeding them as much herself. Which is so in your case. So I would say you can do it from now really.

You won't need it, but good luck to you and all the pups for tomorrows hearing test. We'll be thinking of you all.:thumbup1:


----------



## gillieworm

Hope it all goes really well this morning, I know how nerve wracking it is - Know when my 2 had their hearing tests I was a gibbering wreck!


----------



## candysmum

Hi guys 

we are back from ou hearing test

my mates husband stayed outside with the group and i took one in at a time.

In order of birth here are our results:

Chunk Fully hearing
Lilly Fully Hearing
Lucky Fully hearing
Rollo Deaf
Stardust hears in right ear only
Cindy Hears in left ear only
Lone wolf Fully hearing
Seren Fully hearing
Lupi Fully hearing

I'm broken hearted for ROllo. his forever home has been notified and they are going to think about it. I haven't yet managed t contact stardusts forever home to find out if they still want her Cindy well bless my dad when i told him he said SO She my girl deaf in both ears or one i dont care. I am hoping i get this reaction from stardusts "owner" and Rollo i will find him a home if not he will be staying with me.


----------



## Tigerneko

Aww poor Rollo  i'm sure he'll do just fine though - i'd love to take on a deaf dog, hopefully his forever home will decide they still want to take him on, it can't be that hard to train them to hand signals 

Glad your parents don't mind about Cindy, that's the way it should be 

Our dog is blind in one eye so I can kinda understand it, but we don't have any problems with it at all (apart from him walking into the coffee table every now and then....and bumping into a massive easter egg box )


----------



## gillieworm

Is Rollo the one with blue eyes? Because I was worrying for you with that pup, I was so hoping he wasn't going to be deaf, but blue eyes are such a give away unfortunately 

Tell the potential owners of stardust to have a look on the British Dalmatian Club forum about unilateral hearing dogs - Honestly they will find out that had it not been for a hearing test, you would probably not know they are deaf in one ear. I have many friends with unilateral hearing dals, and honestly you would never know if it wasn't for the test certificate.

As for Rollo, poor guy, he really is going to need a very special home, with someone who has experience with deaf dogs. A friend of mine that had a full deaf Bull Terrier found these people a great help so maybe pass on this web site Humphrey a Deaf Dalmatian's Home Page or get them to speak to Dalmatian Rescue or Dalmatian club members - there is a wealth of help out there, and it would be better for Rollo's new mum and dad to take that help with both hands to give him a great chance.


----------



## Guest

Oh poor little Rollo I hope he still finds a good home or else stays put. What a shame for the others too, I didn't realise how much of a risk the breed has for deafness? Thank god for the others x


----------



## JSR

What a shame but I've known many deaf dogs that get on just fine. My old boy Cromwell has become deaf over the last year and it's amazed me seeing a 15 year old dog pick up sign language quick as a flash. Your puppies will do fine, you've got good people having them by the sounds of it.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi Trish
My natural instict was to say poor Rollo, but I sat and thought about all the extra attention that young pup will receive an whoever is blessed with him will have an amazing bond with him.

With time, patience & love most people never even realise that a dog is deaf
Or has partial hearing 

You yourself thought they all could hear, so it makes you realise that they all cope extremely well 

Your dad sounds like a gem and just what you needed to hear when you talked to him.

Don't be sad & Take Care x*


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hi Trish, 
I am very pleased for the 6 puppies that passed their hearing test with flying colours. You must be very relieved that all went well for them
I am extremely sorry though that the other 3 puppies have hearing problems and understand how devistated you must feel. I agree the girls will more than likely manage extremely well with hearing in one ear and their owners probably won't even notice unless there looking for signs. I think your dad has the right attitude to this. The puppies haven't changed only the circumstances. Cindy will have a wonderfull forever loving home with him and your mum. So I hope the the potential of owner of Stardust feels the same as your dad.
Rollo will definitely need an owner who has the patience to teach him the additional things he will need to know like hand signals. I hope his potential owners look into this thoroughly and decide to still give him the forever loving home and the devotion he so thoroughly deserves. If not, then who better than yourself to look after him.

Keep smiling Trish; and remember you've done and are still doing the very best anyone can do for their litter with tender loving care and devotion.


----------



## Vixie

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Trish,
> I am very pleased for the 6 puppies that passed their hearing test with flying colours. You must be very relieved that all went well for them
> I am extremely sorry though that the other 3 puppies have hearing problems and understand how devistated you must feel. I agree the girls will more than likely manage extremely well with hearing in one ear and their owners probably won't even notice unless there looking for signs. I think your dad has the right attitude to this. The puppies haven't changed only the circumstances. Cindy will have a wonderfull forever loving home with him and your mum. So I hope the the potential of owner of Stardust feels the same as your dad.
> Rollo will definitely need an owner who has the patience to teach him the additional things he will need to know like hand signals. I hope his potential owners look into this thoroughly and decide to still give him the forever loving home and the devotion he so thoroughly deserves. If not, then who better than yourself to look after him.
> 
> Keep smiling Trish; and remember you've done and are still doing the very best anyone can do for their litter with tender loving care and devotion.


very good post and couldnt have put it any better.

I hope it all works out well for you Trish and I know Rollo will have a wonderful home not matter what


----------



## candysmum

stardusts owners dont know if they want a dog that can only hear in one ear so i may need to find her a home
ROllo has a home waiting if the "owners" decide againest a deaf dog. My Big Sister has jumped in with both feet which i think is great it means he will stay close and i am thinking it will be better for him if i tell the person that was suppose to be taking him that i have decided to keep him seeing as he is deaf.


----------



## candysmum

Oh its all systems go tonight my phone hasn't stopped! 

OK so Stardust we still dont know if they will take her or not.

Rollo Is going to my sisters as the potential owner has decided he doesn't want another deaf dog (his last dalmatian was deaf)


----------



## doggiesgalore

Well thats Rollo settled then. 
Your big sister sounds nearly as nice as you Trish


----------



## candysmum

doggiesgalore said:


> Well thats Rollo settled then.
> Your big sister sounds nearly as nice as you Trish


lol she rescued her GSD and she the GSD before her the owners were going to put him to sleep as she couldn;t keep him.

My sister and I even though there is 4 years between us roughly are very alike. I am proud to call her my sister


----------



## ruth9

My Dal is deaf and I can honestly say that thinking about how hard it is to teach a deaf dog sign language is worse than actually doing it. He will quickly pick up on body language. Dogs don't speak English anyway so, in the same way that you have to teach a word for a behaviour you just teach them a sign instead. It's handy if you've got floorboards too as a quick stamp on the floor creates enough vibration to get their attention and stops them in their tracks if they are doing something naughty, just as quick as shouting "no" to a hearing pup. 
There is a Yahoo deaf dogs group. They are mostly Americans but very helpful and it is a very active group. 
My Dal goes off her lead on our walks , her recall is better than a lot of the hearing dogs we meet. People often don't believe me when I tell them she's deaf. 
I'm so glad that Rollo is going to your sister.


----------



## candysmum

stardust became available again so the last person on my list that i had left i rang adn she jumped at the chance to have her.

So all puppies again have forever homes 

Rollo if i had room would have stayed here in an ideal world BUT with 2 fully grown dogs and all my kids plus me going back to college and uni i wouldn't of had time ideally for a deaf dog. 

I am glad he will be in the family and i can help with his training. My sister got my dad to bring her over (she doesn't drive) and they both sat cuddling their puppies. mum and dad are going to puppysit while my sister is at work so Cindy and Rollo will play together my sister lives over the road from our parents) so all in all a happy ending.


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Trish you must have had the most stressful day  I am sorry for liitle Rollo but it sounds like he has the perfect home waiting for him. Well done for doing the right things by your pups and potential owners, just sorry you had to go through the ordeal of it all. The blue eye thing is a very interesting point I wonder why it makes a difference  I hope you are having a large glass of wine to relax!!! or a bit of choccy lol


----------



## Fleur

Great news that all the pups have wonderful homes to go to.
I was saddened to hear that 3 of them have hearing problems, although it sounds like they have all found the perfect home, and with Rollo and Cindy staying in the family:thumbup1:
Sounds like you've had a real rollercoaster of a ride making sure they all found the right home.


----------



## Tigerneko

aww, well it's all worked out fine in the end  i'm surprised the man who was going to have Rollo didn't take him on, especially if he already has experience of deaf dogs. But, it's his loss and you & your sisters gain 

Hopefully Rollo will pick up on sign language really quickly - he doesn't know any different because he was born deaf, so hopefully he'll learn hand signals as quickly as any other dog would learn audio commands


----------



## JSR

That is a shame someone with experience didn't take Rollo but great for you he's still going to be close, so it's a win win situation. 
:thumbup1:


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> stardust became available again so the last person on my list that i had left i rang adn she jumped at the chance to have her.
> 
> So all puppies again have forever homes
> 
> Rollo if i had room would have stayed here in an ideal world BUT with 2 fully grown dogs and all my kids plus me going back to college and uni i wouldn't of had time ideally for a deaf dog.
> 
> I am glad he will be in the family and i can help with his training. My sister got my dad to bring her over (she doesn't drive) and they both sat cuddling their puppies. mum and dad are going to puppysit while my sister is at work so Cindy and Rollo will play together my sister lives over the road from our parents) so all in all a happy ending.


Thats absolutely wonderful news for all 3 puppies. So pleased it all worked out well in the end.


----------



## Vixie

I'm so glad you have a happy outcome for all the pups, your family sound like a wonderful loving lot, these pups are are very lucky to have you all


----------



## Pollyanna580

Hi Guys, i am so pleased all those gorgeous puppies have got homes. i agree with Gilly, Humphrey a Deaf Dalmatian's Home Page is brilliant. Its run by my friend Sue and her friend Jan, they run a dalmatian rescue site, which unfortunately alot of the dogs they take in are deaf dallies. It Was through Sue that we got Henrietta and through Jan that we got Henrie both deaf dallies. Although they are deaf, they are not much harder to train than hearing dogs, you just need a little more patience, both mine respond well to hand signals as did my last two deaf dallie girls, April and Valentine. Both Sue and Jan can give great advice to anyone who needs it about traing a deaf dog with hand signals. Bless them, so glad they have their homes all sorted, but feel for Trish as they all go to their homes and Candy too, what a great mum she has been. Polly xxxx


----------



## candysmum

well started some little basic things with rollo as he cant hear me shout no like i do to the others he was Biting my husbands pine drawers si i hit the side of them and he stopped as it vibrated threw he then moved on to mine so i did the same and he stopped and then decided to play with his toy. 

he runs adn plays with all the others and my sister is a manager of a club/bar place mainly for the older generation and she has put rollos picture up on the bar and they have all fell in love with him. her partner saw his picture and couldn't believe he was given up over his hearing and he said good we are having him. he is goign to be their baby as my sister can't have anymore children so they can't have a child together. he will be well loved. 

SHe has even told me to order his food for her as i had to get some more AG puppy food today for the pups so we are moving on now she has read the info the vets gave us. she is going to be a vibrating collar (not a shock one don't panick) it just vibrates so the dog knows someone wants his attention and put 2 id tags on him one stating the usual the other stating he is deaf and "fixed"


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> stardust became available again so the last person on my list that i had left i rang adn she jumped at the chance to have her.
> 
> So all puppies again have forever homes
> 
> Rollo if i had room would have stayed here in an ideal world BUT with 2 fully grown dogs and all my kids plus me going back to college and uni i wouldn't of had time ideally for a deaf dog.
> 
> I am glad he will be in the family and i can help with his training. My sister got my dad to bring her over (she doesn't drive) and they both sat cuddling their puppies. mum and dad are going to puppysit while my sister is at work so Cindy and Rollo will play together my sister lives over the road from our parents) so all in all a happy ending.


Sorry to hear about Rollo hun, he's absolutely gorgeous! But sounds like he has a much better home awaiting him now  so nice that he will be in the family and the two pups (and mum!) can play together  aww  good luck with everything.

How long till they all go? *sorry if you've said previously*


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> well started some little basic things with rollo as he cant hear me shout no like i do to the others he was Biting my husbands pine drawers si i hit the side of them and he stopped as it vibrated threw he then moved on to mine so i did the same and he stopped and then decided to play with his toy.
> 
> he runs adn plays with all the others and my sister is a manager of a club/bar place mainly for the older generation and she has put rollos picture up on the bar and they have all fell in love with him. her partner saw his picture and couldn't believe he was given up over his hearing and he said good we are having him. he is goign to be their baby as my sister can't have anymore children so they can't have a child together. he will be well loved.
> 
> SHe has even told me to order his food for her as i had to get some more AG puppy food today for the pups so we are moving on now she has read the info the vets gave us. she is going to be a vibrating collar (not a shock one don't panick) it just vibrates so the dog knows someone wants his attention and put 2 id tags on him one stating the usual the other stating he is deaf and "fixed"


Sounds like he will have a great home, I bet he will get spoilt rotten


----------



## candysmum

Hi everyone

well i have lts of teeth marks in my fingers today we got wormed again

and THEY so didn't enjoy it lol

They are 5 weeks today i have 3 weeks left with them which is so said to think about but in another way will be nice to have my dinning room back as a dinning room. 

I have brought Rollo an ID tag that states he is Deaf on it and Neatured (he will be at 6 months) 

they are all asleep now. 

Candy has fed them Once today and thats more becasue i made her feed them her teats look so full where she wont feed as much now so hoping her milk starts to dry out fairly quickly for her sake. 

The pups LOVE the garden, get loads of praise while out there when they do business and lilly came to me today she was at the bottom of the garden and i Whisled she looked up looked at me and i called her and said come and she came bounding up the garden was lovely. 


Riught CUp of coffee now xx


----------



## JSR

Caution Dog Bandanas - I Am Deaf/Blind/Shy/Nervous • Dog Bandanas • Dog Clothing, Dog Accessories, Dog Collars and Dog Grooming Products.

:biggrin5: Xmas pressie for Rolo!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

JSR said:


> Caution Dog Bandanas - I Am Deaf/Blind/Shy/Nervous  Dog Bandanas  Dog Clothing, Dog Accessories, Dog Collars and Dog Grooming Products.
> 
> :biggrin5: Xmas pressie for Rolo!!!!


awwww they are cool


----------



## candysmum

5 of the 65 Pictures i took on the 19th in the garden


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> Caution Dog Bandanas - I Am Deaf/Blind/Shy/Nervous  Dog Bandanas  Dog Clothing, Dog Accessories, Dog Collars and Dog Grooming Products.
> 
> :biggrin5: Xmas pressie for Rolo!!!!


Awww Thank you xxx


----------



## Fleur

Great pics of them enjoying the garden - it's amazing how quick pups grow


----------



## JSR

candysmum said:


> View attachment 20644


Awww what a sweet picture, little dog on a big adventure! I so miss having a puppy!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Marcia

Awww, look how much they've grown :001_wub:


----------



## carol

sorry only just found out poor rolo, they can be trained with hands but takes hard work and lots of time and understanding, 
yeah my friends had 1 with blue eyes and said to them possible could be deaf but then also the pup had a patch as well so it was 50/50 as the patches arent normally deaf and it worked out he wasnt. but they did have one girl with unilateral hearing.

cant believe they are that old all ready, boy it soon goes by.


----------



## candysmum

carol said:


> sorry only just found out poor rolo, they can be trained with hands but takes hard work and lots of time and understanding,
> yeah my friends had 1 with blue eyes and said to them possible could be deaf but then also the pup had a patch as well so it was 50/50 as the patches arent normally deaf and it worked out he wasnt. but they did have one girl with unilateral hearing.
> 
> cant believe they are that old all ready, boy it soon goes by.


yes it has flown i keep talking about next time.

I have decided to Spay candy as much as she is a fantastic mum i can't see me getting her paperwork and i will wait until i have finished everything like me going back to uni etc to become a midwife so all that is sorted before i go a head again Misty by then may not be with us which means i will buy a new dally and i will not be leaving without ALL PAPERWORK.

I will start again in a few years.


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> Awww what a sweet picture, little dog on a big adventure! I so miss having a puppy!!!:001_tt1:


That ones Rollo. I love that picture really do.


----------



## carol

candysmum said:


> yes it has flown i keep talking about next time.
> 
> I have decided to Spay candy as much as she is a fantastic mum i can't see me getting her paperwork and i will wait until i have finished everything like me going back to uni etc to become a midwife so all that is sorted before i go a head again Misty by then may not be with us which means i will buy a new dally and i will not be leaving without ALL PAPERWORK.
> 
> I will start again in a few years.


yeah its hard trying ot get paperwork off someone if you dont get it with the pup.
i went to one place she said the pups are ready to go, so went to have a look, well wasted trip that was no papers when i asked to see them she recons she havent got them back yet so i walked out.


----------



## JSR

candysmum said:


> That ones Rollo. I love that picture really do.


I was so drawn to him, I think I've slightly fallen in love with Rollo...if your sister gets bored of him throw him my way!:thumbup: He'll soon find his feet amoungst the rest of the Rabble and if they can do one thing, it's look after a fellow Rabble member so he'll never be alone!!:thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> I was so drawn to him, I think I've slightly fallen in love with Rollo...if your sister gets bored of him throw him my way!:thumbup: He'll soon find his feet amoungst the rest of the Rabble and if they can do one thing, it's look after a fellow Rabble member so he'll never be alone!!:thumbup:


My sister has been told if she cant cope with him he is to come straight back here. no arguements


----------



## JSR

candysmum said:


> My sister has been told if she cant cope with him he is to come straight back here. no arguements


Might have to do a mid-night raid then!!:ihih:


----------



## doggiesgalore

candysmum said:


> 5 of the 65 Pictures i took on the 19th in the garden
> View attachment 20633
> 
> 
> View attachment 20634
> 
> 
> View attachment 20635
> 
> 
> View attachment 20643
> 
> 
> View attachment 20644


You only took a few then Trish

So lovely to see them out in the garden enjoying the sunshine
They certainly are gorwing up fast, bless them:crazy:


----------



## Sophiex

Love the photos of them in the garden. They're just lovely.


----------



## vizzy24

Great photos the pups look fab! You and Candy have done a fantastic job with them. Are you still in contact with the stud dog? Were they surprised with the pups with hearing probs? I love the pup with the red collar he is a little chub bless him


----------



## reddogsX3

more pics more pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeease need more puppy fix


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Great photos the pups look fab! You and Candy have done a fantastic job with them. Are you still in contact with the stud dog? Were they surprised with the pups with hearing probs? I love the pup with the red collar he is a little chub bless him


no i dropped my mobile in the kitchen sink it was also full of water so i haven't got his number anymore which is a nightmare! last time i spoke to him what when i told him she had had 9 pups and that wasn't realyl speakign to him that was a text and i never got a reply.

here are 5 more xx

Rollo








Using the garden for its real purpose








Eating My house 








Time to go in:








Kisses:


----------



## reddogsX3

awwwwwwwww that last pic is soooooooooooo sweet.

candy is such a good mum:001_wub::001_wub:

thanx for that puppy fix satiated for another day lol

wendy


----------



## noushka05

just come to check out the puppies, i cant believe how much theyve grown!!!& how "spotty" they are now

theyre Beautiful!!!:001_wub: xx


----------



## vizzy24

AWWWWWWWW bless I love the kissing one it sooooooo cute!


----------



## candysmum

well we are 6 weeks this week HOW scary!!

Yesterday i took rollo for a little trip to my sisters house to meet her GSD. they were fine and when i put him back in the car to come home her GSD was looking for him so all looks good. 

They are eating only from the food i give them now candy wont let them attach to her she growls and jumps over them. so we have fully weaned pups. 

They love their AG and ND diet they know where i keep it and sit by the cupboard at feed time they go in the garden every morning with mum and aunty misty. this morning they had their first rain shower (was only spitting then) 

So all in all they are pretty good. They take about 30 minutes to settle down at night now once they are locked in the dinning room. And they also scratch at the back door and whin when they want out. BUT it is rainning pretty heavy now so i dont want to let them outside.


----------



## dexter

they're lovely............... can't believe they are that age already and spotty too lol. Enjoy them while you have them the 8 weeks goes too quickly imo. xx


----------



## vizzy24

OMG it has gone so quick, how have you found things Trish? I think you should do a page on the good and the bad things you have come across on your page of a first time litter.


----------



## candysmum

Good things and bad thing about having a litter

Good: 

Seeing their birth
Watching them grow and develped
the learning to walk
learning to bark
learning to run
learning to eat
Playing together or with us
the joys of owning a dog ten fold
watching them sleep
teaching the graden is for weeing 
seeing my kids luaghing and playing with them

Bad:
THe news of my deaf boy 
Having to give them up 
the SMELL of my house
Candy's teats
My slippers have been murdered
THe cleaning and mopping up every hour or so

It has been hard work and the most pleasure i have had in a long time. I am going to miss them so damn much its going to hurt. I can see tears coming thats for sure and not just by me but the kids too. 

BUT i would do it all over again and i plan too WHEN i find myself a new breeding bitch after talking to a solictor there is no point in fighting for candy's paperwork i dont have enough proof so she is to be spayed as soon as i can spay her. which is sad she has been a great mother and i set out and accieved a better looking spot on my pups than her.


----------



## reddogs

Thanks for that list, so looking forward to the cleaning up

Sorry that you aren't able to persue her registration paperwork but maybe your sanity will remain


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Trish do you have Candy's temp chart to hand please?
Could you tell me the ups & downs in the last 3-4 days before the pups finally arrived?

Love all the new photos, they have done so well. You must be so proud of Candy and yourself *


----------



## doggiesgalore

Awww Trish, such good photos of gorgeous puppies and their mummy.

Make the most of the next two weeks......


----------



## candysmum

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Trish do you have Candy's temp chart to hand please?
> Could you tell me the ups & downs in the last 3-4 days before the pups finally arrived?
> 
> Love all the new photos, they have done so well. You must be so proud of Candy and yourself *


your best bet would be to look on my other thread as it was on a piece of paper which i threw away once we had pups


----------



## emmisoli

Not sure if you have it small fluffy, but I have it here 


Day 51 @ 6.30pm temp was 37.8

Day 52 @ 6.30pm temp was 38.0

Day 53 @ 5.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 54 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.9
Day 54 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 54 @ 10.00pm temp was 38.0

Day 55 @ 9.45am temp was 37.5
Day 55 @ 3.15pm temp was 37.4
Day 55 @ 8.15pm temp was 38.0

monday
Day 56 @ 9.00am temp was 37.9
Day 56 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 56 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 56 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 56 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.6

tuesday
Day 57 @ 8.00am temp was 37.3
Day 57 @ 9.00am temp was 37.0
Day 57 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 57 @ 7.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 57 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

wednesday 
Day 58 @ 9.00am temp was 37.7
Day 58 @ 1.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 58 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 58 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.3

Thursday
Day 59 @ 8.00am temp was 37.5
Day 59 @ 10.00am temp was 37.6
Day 59 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 59 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 59 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 59 @ 6.00pm temp was 36.8
Day 59 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.7
Day 59 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.5

Friday
Day 60 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 10.00am temp was 37.5
Day 60 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 60 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.1
Day 60 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 60 @ 8.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 60 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.4

Saturday
Day 61 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 10.00am temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 12.00pm temp was 37.2
Day 61 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 61 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.6
Day 61 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.8
Day 61 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.9

Sunday
Day 62 @ 1.00am temp was 37.8
Day 62 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 62 @ 10.00am temp was 38.1
Day 62 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.5
Day 62 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 62 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.8 (i'm gonna go to bed now told you it wasn't gonna be tonight )

Monday
Day 63 @ 8am temp was 36.8
Day 63 @ 11.30ish am temp was 37.6
day 63 @ 2pm temp was 37.6
Day 63 @ 6pm temp was 37.1
Day 63 @ 10pm Temp was 37.3

Tuesday
Day 64 @ 1.30am temp was 37.1
Day 64 @ 8.00am temp was 37.2
Day 64 @ 2.00pm temp was 37.3
Day 64 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.4
Day 64 @ 10.00pm temp was 37.3

Wednesday
Day 65 @ 2.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 8.00am temp was 36.8
Day 65 @ 10.00am temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 11.00am temp was 37.0 (after a walk)
Day 65 @ 12.00 pm temp was 37.1
Day 65 @ 2.00pm temp was 36.9
Day 65 @ 4.00pm temp was 37.0
Day 65 @ 6.00pm temp was 37.1


Good luck!!


----------



## umber

OMG just had a look at the pics of the pups after weeeeeks and they are absolutely stunning! Trish you and Candy have doen brilliantly absolutly brilliantly Im going to give you rep your both amazing and omg well done!:w00t:


----------



## Guest

OK

I have tried so so so so so HARD to stay away from this thread but it was no good! I knew i would fall in love with the pups all over again - especially after stayup up throughout the birth!

Trish you are an amazing lady, you are doing such a wonderful wonderful job with these pups! 

Lupi is still my favourite - can i come ang dog nap her? - please!

Sorry to hear about Rollo's hearing but it sounds like he is going to be the most spoilt puppy in the world! So pleased things are turning out right for him!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Thank you for finding the Temp readings, it was up down and all over the place. A bit like ours have been.*


----------



## candysmum

i guys
well sorry i haven't updated BUT they are very playfula dn demand all my attention.

The whelping box is now their toilet. theyt only go in there at night or when i am out to poo and wee. which saves my floor i guess. 

they love the garden and use it to its full potental. running bouncing playing pooing, weeing, attacking the logs that are out there from the tree we had to cut down as it was dying and falling down so we thought it be safer to cut down. 

After runnign ragged in the garden they come in adn sleep they are on 3 meals a day and nothing from mum at all.

Candy's Teats are shrinking now too. if they do try and attach to her she growls and moves off she hardly comes to them now she checks them through the gate or plays in the garden but other than is not too worried only time she stands to attention is when someone is holding one of them then she is there looking up at you.

They are all massive i haven't weidhed them as i can't get them on my kitchen scales and i have nothing ese to weight them on.

Friday 8th May Chunk and Stardust are off to their new homes. they will be just over 7 weeks old. i have had from my vet that it will be fine to let them go then as they are so independent now. My dad is going to pick Cindy up on the 9th and my sister ROllo on the 10th. Lupi on the 11th

Lucky, Seren and Lily are going on the 15th
and Wolf on the 17th

Names:
Chunk is staying CHunk he comes to his name
Lilly dont know yet but she cioes to her name Lilly
Lucky is staying Lucky she comes to her name too
Rollo is staying ROllo
Stardust Dont know her new name yet 
Cindy is CIndy and she looks when you call her name
Wolf is having a name change but they aren't sure of the name yet he comes to wolf
Seren DOnt know if her name is changing she doesn't come to her name or anything yet
Lupi knows her name and comes to it she will have a name change and it will be after a cadbury's chocolate just dont know what one yet

Chunk will come to visit as he grows
Lilly i don't know but she isn't far away
Lucky is going to london
Rollo and Cindy (my family members)
Stardust is off to essex
Wolf is over by portsmouth and they asked if they could visit with him sometimes which made me grin they came to visit yesterday which was nice
Seren is off to southampton
and Lupi is in salisbury as well.


----------



## candysmum

emmisoli said:


> Not sure if you have it small fluffy, but I have it here Good luck!!


Thanks for doing that for me. 
xx


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Trish, well I suppose this is the time you have not been looking forward too since they were born. You and Candy have done a superb job with these pups and they are all going off to their new homes and they have been given the best start possible. Having never handed puppies over to new owners I cant imagine quite how I would feel, but I hope it all goes well and they are as happy in their new homes as they have been in yours. Most of them it seems will be keeping in contact so thats great. Let us know how it goes any recent pics?


----------



## emmisoli

candysmum said:


> Thanks for doing that for me.
> xx


Thats ok no problem, I had it all copied out for comparing to my bitch who finally gave birth to 10 beautiful babies....they are 3 weeks and 1 day old now, very time consuming...


----------



## vizzy24

emmisoli said:


> Thats ok no problem, I had it all copied out for comparing to my bitch who finally gave birth to 10 beautiful babies....they are 3 weeks and 1 day old now, very time consuming...


OMG they must be keeping you on your toes lol. What breed are your pups?


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Hi Trish, well I suppose this is the time you have not been looking forward too since they were born. You and Candy have done a superb job with these pups and they are all going off to their new homes and they have been given the best start possible. Having never handed puppies over to new owners I cant imagine quite how I would feel, but I hope it all goes well and they are as happy in their new homes as they have been in yours. Most of them it seems will be keeping in contact so thats great. Let us know how it goes any recent pics?


Sorry no new pics i will take some before they all go but i just haven;t had 5 minutes.


----------



## carol

this is the bit i hate whent hey all start leaving,


----------



## Guest

Looks like you have done a fantasic job. 

Hope you can come back to normality and raise a glass with us in Idle Chat soon xx


----------



## Vixie

aww I hate this part, it is difficult but its also nice to have a bit of piece and quiet and have your house back not normal again, you will miss them but at least you have two that you can see regularly


----------



## emmisoli

vizzy24 said:


> OMG they must be keeping you on your toes lol. What breed are your pups?


They are Dobermann's.....but absolutely adorable!!


----------



## vizzy24

emmisoli said:


> They are Dobermann's.....but absolutely adorable!!


Ah bless I love dobes. My husband wanted a doberman but I got my way with a vizsla lol. I would love to see some pics.


----------



## candysmum

I WANT TO BLEACH MY HOUSE NOW!!!!

My dinning room no matter how much i scrub with the pups in smells and THEY HAVE EATEN a wall. WHY have they eaten a wall??? the wooden floor is ruined too from all the water and wee they keep putting on it the floor as soaked it up and Kinda died!!

I know i will hate it when they do start leaving but i will be glad to not have a house that Stinks to high heaven! I will be glad to walk in my dinning room and not get my legs scratched and my trainers attacked. I will be glad to be able to walk bare footed through my house and not stand in a puddle or somethign else! and be able to cean my garden up in 1 minute rather than 20 minutes looking for their little piles. I will be glad when the kids toys are safe. 

I will be glad when i dont find puppy biscuilts under the freezer or in my printer. HOW ON EARTH DID THEY GET THERE? 

I will be glad when i come back from a school run and find they haven't attacked my printer leads (WHICH i only ever plug in when i want to use it thankfully) 

I will be glad when i can sit down and not get attacked by 11 dogs. 

As much as i love them i have got to the point i am GLAD my house will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Fleur

LOL -  
Sounds like you and them are ready for their new homes -


----------



## reddogs

OK you've convinced me I am right - puppy pens with waterproof bottoms everywhere in the house and a pen in the garden


----------



## Guest

well, now you have the perfect excuse for a home makeover 

I couldnt see this earlier in the thread - was hoping that when they have all gone and this thread has run its course, it could be merged into the the journey of the first time litter thread, or made a sticky all of its own - be good for people to follow the whole story!


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> well, now you have the perfect excuse for a home makeover
> 
> I couldnt see this earlier in the thread - was hoping that when they have all gone and this thread has run its course, it could be merged into the the journey of the first time litter thread, or made a sticky all of its own - be good for people to follow the whole story!


we will have to find a mod and ask at some point.

xx


----------



## candysmum

OH NO!!!

I had to rush lupi to the vet today well at 5pm I noticed her eyes were really red and weepy bless her

Well after a look and lots of treats t make her sit still looks like she has managed to get an infection becasue her eyes were sore she screwed them up and the eyes became inflamed. 

The vet numbed her eyes to make it more comfortable for her and after a shourt space of tie her eyes stopped turning in and rubber her eye balls. The lower lid has rolled up (make sense) well she now has eye drops to have twice a day to kill the infection once that has gone they want her checked again to make sure that it wasn't her lower eye lid that was the problem in the first place like being born with it where they have to do a minor op to nip and touk the lower lid so it doesn't go into the eye. 


SO £28 later and we have a fixed puppy THANK GOD!!!


----------



## Guest

awww bless her! She is still my favourite lil sweetheart!


----------



## Changes

candysmum said:


> SO £28 later and we have a fixed puppy THANK GOD!!!


Which vet do you use? I popped Fey in for a check up was with the vet for 10 minutes she gave me some wormers and the bill came to £41.00 

I hope she gets better soon candysmum x


----------



## Vixie

aww bless her I hope her eye is feeling better today and she isnt so sore  give her a kiss and a cuddle from me


----------



## vizzy24

Ah bless her. Hope she is doing a bit better today. Is she due to go to her new home this week?


----------



## candysmum

Lupi looks better today she is due to go to her new home monday so we will see how she goes.

Rollo sees t have caught it as today his eye is like it as well so i have started to treat him. bless them

CHunk, Cindy and Stardust have all left for their new homes today.

Chuck and stardust i was near tears and as soon as they left they fell. I was so sad. Cindy i was a bit better with as i dropped her off at my mums when i collected my daugther from there. 

I have 6 puppies in the house now. 8 dogs in total.


----------



## Georges Mum

oh dear - sorry to hear you are sad but just think they are going to be soooo spoilt!! And have loads of one to one!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi Trish
You & candy have done a wonderful job raising a gorgeous litter 
You are bound to miss them soooo much 

Hope get lots of updates on the ones who are going to new familys & you can enjoy the other 2 whenever you want which must be some comfort for you :001_wub:*


----------



## candysmum

Chunk i will see when she visits her in laws as they live up the road which is how i met them

Stardust is now in essex but she has promised to send LOADS of pictures and updates

and i will see Cindy everytime i go to my mums

Its strange only seeing 6 of them! 

up side i looked at lupi eyes when i put her drops in about 40 minutes ago and she looks alot better so hoping all goes well. 

Trish


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Chunk i will see when she visits her in laws as they live up the road which is how i met them
> 
> Stardust is now in essex but she has promised to send LOADS of pictures and updates
> 
> and i will see Cindy everytime i go to my mums
> 
> Its strange only seeing 6 of them!
> 
> up side i looked at lupi eyes when i put her drops in about 40 minutes ago and she looks alot better so hoping all goes well.
> 
> Trish


Ahhhh they are leaving the nest 

You have done a great job xx


----------



## doggiesgalore

My heart goes out to you Trish. I know what a very sad time the next few days and weeks will be for you. You have put so much effort into ensuring the puppies are born safely and remain healthy and happy. Training and socialising them all as well as ensuring their mummy is well, happy and contented. That when they start to leave you feel deflated, life feels a little empty. The only consolation I find is knowing that you have chosen wonderful families who will love and look after them and treat them as they should be treated and in return making that family really happy. You look forward to receiving updates and pics of them and even seeing them from time to time if your lucky. 
We hold a puppy party every year, usually in the summer so we can have a bbq, and the majority of the puppies/adult dogs and their families get together - usually there are more dogs than people lol. We just love to see how the puppies have all grown and how happy and contented eveyone is. Thats when you know you've done a well worthwhile job:biggrin:


----------



## Shazach

Bless you Trish, this bit must be the hardest.

Sh xxx


----------



## candysmum

well i have had updates from the pups that left already. 

Cindy i had my dad on the phone staying how pleased he is with her adn the fact she only has had one accident adn evenrything else is in the garden and i did a good job on house training them.

Chunk i have had pictures and he has a bed and a blanket and toys and he went to his new home and first thing he did was go in the garden do his business then eat one of her plants LOL. but i have had loads of piuctures

and stardust is pretty much the same getting spoilt, using the garden.

I have seen pictures of chunk and i saw Cindy yesterday and she was happy and bouncing around was great to see. and if she is to go by anythign i know the other 2 are ok too. 

Lupi goes today at 3.30 then friday 3 more go then that leaves e wolf and rollo. rollo will go once i have finished his eye drops and wolf goes sunday. 

:crying::crying:

the whelpiing box has been taken to the dump as it was that, that was snicking up the house now it has gone the house smells so much cleaner! even thought it was being cleaned i guess the wood soaked some stuff up. 

so they are now sleeping happily in the corner where the box was but the never splet in it in the end they turned it into a toilet at night


----------



## vizzy24

Ah Trish it must be hard but at the same time great to see them going to there new homes. Do you think you will do it again? I am really pleased they are all settleing in ok in their new homes and your house no longer smell of pee lol


----------



## candysmum

I will be doing it again. Not for a while i have 4 years of education to get through and i have to wait until we lose one of the dogs I'm not allowed more than 2 at a time! and then i will get myself a new breeding Bitch and i WILL HAVE PAPERS!!!! 

If i had the paperwork i think i would be keeping Seren she looks stunning and she is so quite and laid back spoted really well she would be a great potental breeder BUT without paperwork she is a NO NO which is why candy has been booked in to be spayed at the end of may. 

It breaks my heart to do it she has been a great mum but without paperwork or anything i am at a loss. 

Lupi has now left. :crying: she isn't far. they signed my contract. He ummmed and arrrred over having to spay her and I pointed out that she wasn't to be bred from as she has a fault her ear was brown when she was born which i noticed in her photos LOL. i can't remember that far back. and i explained about pyro and that i had watched a dog die from it and i didn't want that for my pups. 

ON the upside they are going to use the vets i use SO i may see her when i'm there and they will have all Lupi's history which is great. now if only i could get the other 8 there LOL. 

so i am now down to 5!

Seren, Lilly and Lucky are all going on Friday and Rollo and Wolf on Sunday. 

i have 4 days of 5 adn then 2 days with 2 candy hasn't noticed the numbers going down yet but on friday i am sure she will. 

right better go get dinner on and stop blubbering.


----------



## candysmum

And then there were two 









This bed you could never see with the 9 and now you see more bed than puppies :crying:


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*I feel for you* :sad:


----------



## Fleur

candysmum said:


> And then there were two
> 
> View attachment 21838
> 
> 
> This bed you could never see with the 9 and now you see more bed than puppies :crying:


Bless them, how are you holding up.
It must be very bittersweet, so good to know you raised healthy puppies bringing joy to so many families and so sad to see them go.


----------



## candysmum

its hard i have gried with every one but i also know that the pups are bring a lot of joy to the families they have gone too. 

Lucky got picked up at 11am and she has been to the vet and had her first jab already. 

i felt sorry for the twp booys left and let them run through the house and after all my priasing of they only go outside unless the door is shut (its open now) they have both just used my front room carpet as a loo!


----------



## Shazach

I feel for you Tricia, you'll have to start planning the next lot!!!
(only joking, get your midwifery plans in action and fill your head with that )

Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

Shazach said:


> I feel for you Tricia, you'll have to start planning the next lot!!!
> (only joking, get your midwifery plans in action and fill your head with that )
> 
> Sh xx


my head is already full of the midwifery stuff trying to wrote my personnaly statement (which i have a thread in general chat and it is attached to for some input please everyone)

I have spent a small fortune on getting everything in adn ready for when the Bengal comes home in july (i know i have laods of time but i need the stuff now)

another small fortune on midwifery books and things for college etc so i am well prepared and ready to go! I have been told the access course i have to do in september is harder than the uni midwifery course and if i can get through that hen i can get through uni i think they were just being nice trying to make me see i will be a midwife soon lol

ROllo and Wolf slept well last night even though there are only 2 of them. i had to warm the dinning room up a little as it got chilly in there last night before i went to bed (just turned the dryer on) as they were shivving a little but once the room was warm again they settle Was mainly cold as i left the back door up (which is also in the dinning room) until about 10pm.


----------



## candysmum

They have now all gone 

I got some yellow roses from wolfs new owner and a thank you card it was very sweet. 

I also gave him my stair gate as he said he had to buy one for his stairs and i said take that one i'm only going to send it down the dump. 

My house is clean smells nice and everything is back where it used to be.

Its strangely quite!


----------



## Vixie

here is the puppy thread for you to look at cavalierlover123


----------



## Guest

vixie could you merge this with the litter thread? then people can read start to finish


----------



## Vixie

if candysmum agrees then yes I will gladly do it


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Ah thanks! pups are so gorgeous!! i want one now!!


----------



## candysmum

I agree you can merge the threads Its a couple of years late but i agree!! lol

Sorry been a way so long. I thought i should come back with an update seeing as the puppies just turned 2!.

Ok in order or thier birth

CHUNK aka Muncher is a show dog and is winning many rosset
Lily aka Lilly is still livng 10 minutes down the road and is doing great!
Lucky AKA Lucky Is doing fine up in london
Rollo aka Mischief Had to come home to me and was rehomed with his brother Lone wolf after i had his eyes operated on as he had turny in eyelids
Star Dust Sadly Stardust owner never stayed in contact 
Sky aka Cindy Is nuts and i see her all the time as she is at my mums is a great guard dog when my dad fell down while wlaking her and no one could get near him until my brother got to the field. 
Lone Wolf aka Loopy, Is looking after his brother Rollo, and has been teaching him the tricks of the trade!
Seren aka Seren Is a beautiful girl again another show dog 
Lupi aka Coco and she is Huge so much taller than candy and she is mroe than a show dog shes a film star! our baby and liver did good! xx


----------



## LostGirl

lovely to hear an update


----------



## vizzy24

Blimey long time no see. Glad they are all doing well. I finally had my litter in september and I loved it. 

Did you manage to get all the kc registration sorted in the end?


----------



## rocco33

How can they be show dogs when the dam wasn't KC registered?

And is the pup that had entropian doing ok? Did you manage to come to some arrangement with the new owners that wanted to sue you?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

rocco33 said:


> How can they be show dogs when the dam wasn't KC registered?
> 
> And is the pup that had entropian doing ok? Did you manage to come to some arrangement with the new owners that wanted to sue you?


Hmm my thoughts actually.. I remember something really dodgy going on with the dams KC papers. I think she was registed just the OP never had the paperwork at time of mating, so pups werent regsitered  I dont know either way..Not ethical.

Maybe she means fun shows!


----------



## candysmum

they can be shown in pets classes. not breed classes. its the fun classes they do not the breed ones.


----------



## candysmum

rocco33 said:


> How can they be show dogs when the dam wasn't KC registered?
> 
> And is the pup that had entropian doing ok? Did you manage to come to some arrangement with the new owners that wanted to sue you?


yes thats Coco. they didn't sue me it was a heat of the moment thing they said sorry becasue after speaking to the vet that i took her spoke to not just to the same surgery and were told what i was told.

I offered to take her back adn deal with the issue myself etc but they refused once they spoke to the same vet.


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Blimey long time no see. Glad they are all doing well. I finally had my litter in september and I loved it.
> 
> Did you manage to get all the kc registration sorted in the end?


Nope  Never did. candy was spayed when the pups left home and i failed badly with the paperwork.

Congratulations on your litter it is a wodnerful thing isn't it i can't wait to do it again oneday xx


----------



## rocco33

So two of the pups had entropian - and one deaf puppy.

Sadly, I don't think it was just the paperwork, but at least she's spayed now.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

rocco33 said:


> So two of the pups had entropian - and one deaf puppy.
> 
> Sadly, I don't think it was just the paperwork, but at least she's spayed now.


I would have liked to known where Candy come from, maybe the breeder didnt even want her bred hence the lack of paperwork!

Said it before and I shall say it again the thread thats sticked on the subject is hardly the best way of promoting 'responsible' breeding.


----------



## rocco33

> Rollo aka Mischief Had to come home to me and was rehomed with his brother Lone wolf after i had his eyes operated on as he had turny in eyelids


Isn't Rollo deaf too - I thought your sister had him - and if she couldn't look after him he was coming home to you?


----------



## new westie owner

Congrats gorgeous love Lily and sky


----------



## candysmum

rocco33 said:


> Isn't Rollo deaf too - I thought your sister had him - and if she couldn't look after him he was coming home to you?


He did come home to me, However the people who took on his brother have experience with Deaf dalmatians I dont! so the offered to take him on and I gave him to them and it was the best thing i did. NO MONEY CHANGED HANDS either.

DO you know what This place really really hasn't changed and peoples attitudes are just as disgusting I am sure it says in the rules to respeact others i see none of that from Devil dogz or you in your previous posts.

Want my life story?? I know all the facts i dont post my life story or all the facts its no ones fing business about all the facts i came back to update the people who wanted to knwo about my puppies.

Sadly you can't test for deafness before puppies or the eye thing. it could have happened to anyonw and for DD information Yes candy was a birthday present but i knew i was getting her, and the breeder KNEW i wanted to show and breed her! So back off!

Yeah i ****** up and i'm the first to admit itm and i'm the first to say shwe was to get spayed. The hearing vet however told me to put her with a a different Stud I went against that and i spayed her i would never risk her having another deaf puppy.

If you aint got anything nice to say dont say anything at all.

Candy and I have both just lost misty I dont need crap from here!

Mods you wanna Ban me go ahead Sad that i have to stand up for myself on a forum of people i dont know. the jey word really YOU DON'T KNOW ME!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Sad people still have to stand against back yard breeders, who put little thought into a litter, or puppies welfare let alone the quality or health of the dog being bred. Call me disrespectful - infact call me what you want I dont care.. The forum hasnt changed you are right, simply because it still attracts the irresponsible types of breeders. I would like to say I am sorry that my opinion offends you but I would be lying. I find it hard to respect someone that cant/wont or dont respect puppies, dams/studs and a breeds welfare. They them selves cant speak out about then unethical breeding, and ill health they are put through because of it.. So I sadly shall continue to do so on their behalf (waste of breath I know as goes in one ear out the other)..You make a mistake, and your puppies pay for it! SOOOO blimming wrong!


----------



## candysmum

Devil-Dogz said:


> Sad people still have to stand against back yard breeders, who put little thought into a litter, or puppies welfare let alone the quality or health of the dog being bred. Call me disrespectful - infact call me what you want I dont care.. The forum hasnt changed you are right, simply because it still attracts the irresponsible types of breeders. I would like to say I am sorry that my opinion offends you but I would be lying. I find it hard to respect someone that cant/wont or dont respect puppies, dams/studs and a breeds welfare. They them selves cant speak out about then unethical breeding, and ill health they are put through because of it.. So I sadly shall continue to do so on their behalf (waste of breath I know as goes in one ear out the other)..You make a mistake, and your puppies pay for it! SOOOO blimming wrong!


And what makes you say i dont care! If i didn't care Candy would be having more puppies, and i would never have spayed her, If i didn't care the puppies wouldn't of been hearing tested, If i didn't care candy wouldn't have been hearing tested, If i didn't care i wouldn't of wormed them, if i didn't care they would of been ripped form their mother to young, if i didn't care i wouldn't have spend as much money on them as i did, if i didn't care i would have made a profit not a loss. If i didn't care i wouldn't have cared who took the puppies on, and i turned a few away! If i didn't care i wouldn't have rescued our greyhound from the life she was leading, if i didn't care i wouldn't have resuced the lurcher i rescued a few weeks ago who had worms the size of him! If i didn't care about my animals i wouldn't of put my greyhound to sleep becasue her back legs had failed her and she was in pain and couldn't get up, I would have ignored her crying even when she was laying down. But you know what I care so much i let her go. i held her in my arms while they put her to sleep, I care so much i got made sure EVERY one of my puppies was spayed or neatured, i care so much i sold the camera i make a living with to pay for Rollos operation, I care so much i paid for a friends dog to be put to sleep becasue she couldn't afford too and was going to let her on her own and in pain, I care so much i will help a complete stranger put their rabbits in the boot of my car and take them to a shelter becasue they can't cope (which i have done) DO NOT TELL ME I DONT CARE.

So i suggest you preach to people that don't really care. You have NO idea what i did before i had that litter, you have no idea on the tests i did, how many visists to the vets for tests, the research that i did, the books i brought and the breeders i spoke too, As for respect of my breed, I respect my breed if i didn't i would never have spayed candy, I would never have lost my temper when somoen said to my parents you should breed your dog shes pretty. worse thing to say infront of me when i know that dog and its history.

Stop being so self rightous when you really dont have a clue what went on here!

Would like to thank the people that have Pm'd me backing me up as well. Not all people will agree but if i didn't give a toss my animals wouldn't live in doors, be allowed on my sofas, ahve the ful run of my house. If i didn't respect candy shouldn't be breed from again becasue there are issues there somewhere i would of kept on going. sadly you can't see everything through research and looking through history adn records and you can't test for everything either.

If you could then we may have been able to have sorted out a lot of health issues in many breeds!


----------

